# blow torch



## gladerider (Feb 19, 2017)

this blow torch weather sux. :flame:

it was great in the morning yesterday and all the powder we had here at jay peak started melting fast.
now, most of the main arteries are showing the icy surface. slushy.

this weather sux.


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 19, 2017)

Same in the MWV - lots of base is going away this week!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm so damn satisfied after last week I could care less and tbh it was nice skiing bumps at the crotch in warm sunshine today. I bet winter will return before its done. There's still a lot of base to lose in the meantime. 

This weather makes me want to ride bikes though


----------



## Kleetus (Feb 19, 2017)

And same here in the ADK's. Gore was awesome Saturday and woods were as good as they get. By the end of the day a few rocks began to show themselves. Only going to get worse this week. 

It's a good thing we have the base we do on natural trails because we are going to need it to survive this week. I'm pretty confident winter will return at some point in March, but hope it's early to keep some of the natural base around. Obviously at Jay and Sugarloaf they have so much base this warmup isn't going to get rid of all the base, but for other places it's going to do some damage. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 20, 2017)

No one should be happy about "spring skiing" in February.   In the MRV we were on a roll of deep snow, powder and packed powder and today it's back to skiing icy groomers.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 20, 2017)

Yet another cycle this winter of great conditions followed by too warm temperatures.  It's been so frustrating, especially this time since conditions were absolutely fantastic.  The long term forecast isn't helping either.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 20, 2017)

Crap.  Last opportunity for a N. VT trip is 3/4 and it looks like absolute carnage again.  Canceled the last time because of that thaw/ice/freeze.

Oh well.  At least got a taste of this good run down in the catskills two weekends in a row.  But hurts to think we're gonna get skunked 3/4.  Might drive to Massif if they recover a few days earlier with cold and snow.


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 20, 2017)

After this weekend things might start turning around.  Storm for 2/28 could go either way.  Could be a huge game changer for NNE.  200 hours out it's hard to trust any forecast model. Just wait and see what happens before cancelling winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Glenn (Feb 20, 2017)

Is it asking to much to have winter stay winter? We had a TON of snow in SoVT when we rolled up Friday night. Then the weekend happened. I would have been happy with seasonable temps to preserver what we have. 

Hoping things turn around after this week. The temps for Thursday and Friday are insane. One of our friends up north started clearing the snow around his sugar house. Too early!


----------



## kingslug (Feb 20, 2017)

Its why i just keep getting on a plane...not helping the bank acct though.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 20, 2017)

Still better than last winter! Though that bar is really low!


----------



## gladerider (Feb 20, 2017)

yesterday was surprisingly ok here at jay.
in for lunch right now. the temps cooled off and the surface froze. it is hard and fast with a lots of baseball size ice. the main arteries are getting broken in. the woods are hard and icy and should be avoided but the sun facing sides are getting softer. better than i expected. the lines are thin.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 20, 2017)

kingslug said:


> Its why i just keep getting on a plane...not helping the bank acct though.



Me too.  Trying to work out trip #3 (before trip #2 begins).  These spring trips keep me interested and practicing even when the conditions suffer here.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 20, 2017)

Northeast winter. 
All that needs to be said. 
:-(


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2017)

For Northern New England this winter has been better than average.  December was very good.  January wasn't nearly bad as people make it out to be.  I skied on fresh snow most days out that month.  The thaws forecasted weren't nearly as bad as predicted and often missing to the south.  When it did warm and rain, recoveries came within a matter for days with fresh snow.  Then you have this February which has been fantastic.  Yes the warm up here at the end is a bummer, but the first two and half weeks were off the charts for almost all of NY/NE.  

Just a matter of perspective from where you ski in the Northeast this year.  Northern Greens and Whites up through Maine have had a very good year. 

So, to suggest this is winter one really needed to travel west to find good conditions is just not true.  Last year I buy that sure, but not a winter like this one.  I think too many people cancel their plans too far out based upon five day forecasts. If they took the chance and just went, they'd be pleasantly surprised with what they found.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 20, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Just a matter of perspective from where you ski in the Northeast this year.  Northern Greens and Whites up through Maine have had a very good year.


This year has been all about timing, although that's true most years in the northeast.  I agree that we have had some great conditions - especially if your schedule gives you some flexibility.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 20, 2017)

No complaints, plenty of powder days this season, and I hope to do some skiing in CO this Spring, but come on, 66° in February?! 

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Feb 20, 2017)

Pretty sure if the season ended in 2 weeks (and I sure hope it doesn't remotely do that) that most GM's would be quite happy with this season!!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 20, 2017)

Snowpack taking a beating in Central NH lost a foot the past coupe days. Crazy.


----------



## nhskier1969 (Feb 20, 2017)

VTKilarney said:


> This year has been all about timing, although that's true most years in the northeast.  I agree that we have had some great conditions - especially if your schedule gives you some flexibility.



agree 100%.  Most of the storms we've had this year have happened at the beginning of the week. by the time the weekend hits, the surfaces are skied off.  Or we have a thaw/freeze right before the weekend.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 20, 2017)

That's the catch.  For weekend skiers it has been a good year, but they have missed the best conditions.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 20, 2017)

Timing...thats the deal. The 5 hour ride there and back is a killer. A 5 hour plane ride while more expensive has been the trick for me. For those that live close to the northern resorts, its much easier. December at Alta, 28 inches in the time I was there. january Park City a foot while I was there. This last trip to Sugarbush, ice, then the monster storm hit, so we dove south to avoid the shit show that Stowe would become, 48 below zero. Okemo got 16 inches, most of which blew away with 50 mph winds. Timing, not so good for me when it comes to the N east. I nail the west every time. So lets all do a snow dance and get winter back here. And yes, its off to the west again, Jackson is getting more feet this week, on top of the 453 inches. Hopefully things turn around here. We still have a few months to go. If all else fails, the west will be good until June the way things are going. But I would like some spring skiing at the Bush and Stowe.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 20, 2017)

WWF-VT said:


> No one should be happy about "spring skiing" in February.   In the MRV we were on a roll of deep snow, powder and packed powder and today it's back to skiing icy groomers.



Agreed...and due to the timing of this last round of snow combined with the holiday weekend some of us didn't even get a chance to enjoy it (what was it...3-4 feet since last Sunday at Sugarbush when I left?).

Took 2 day trips to the Catskills this weekend. Saturday I was at Plattekill where it was soft and enjoyable but way too early for spring conditions. By 1PM on Saturday anything other than the steeper trails was getting very sticky.

Today I drove up to Belleayre. After two days of warmth followed by temps in the 20s last night and it not warming up too quickly today, you had very firm conditions. The groomers were "noisy". The bumps were edgeable on some trails but not what I would have liked to ski.  I wish I had my Volkl AC50s with me instead of my Nordica Hell n Backs today.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 20, 2017)

Tahoe bound in 10 days, kinda stopped caring about Northeast weather. This year has been good to me so far, but I did have to work(and drive) for it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 20, 2017)

Though my handle says Utah, I spent at least 28 years of my life in Vermont having been born and raised there.  I remember getting really angry and depressed when these "melt downs" happened when I was first getting into skiing, but I quickly learned that when the getting is good, get at it.  Ski like there's no tomorrow.  

I remember in 2006 I was fortunate enough to have a pass at Cannon/Sunapee/Gunstock and one at Burke when I was in grad school.  The second half of the season sucked for the most part and I kept "waiting" for the "good snow" to come so I could make the 1:15 drive to Burke and enjoy it.  Well, I found myself driving up there the LAST day of the season to get some turns in and regretting that I did not go when I could and enjoy it for what it was.  I certainly vowed not to do that again.  

So no real solace I guess.....the forecast in VT/NE does suck.  Rest up from the last few days (hopefully you got out) and look forward to more to come.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 20, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> Though my handle says Utah, I spent at least 28 years of my life in Vermont having been born and raised there.  I remember getting really angry and depressed when these "melt downs" happened when I was first getting into skiing, but I quickly learned that when the getting is good, get at it.  Ski like there's no tomorrow.
> 
> I remember in 2006 I was fortunate enough to have a pass at Cannon/Sunapee/Gunstock and one at Burke when I was in grad school.  The second half of the season sucked for the most part and I kept "waiting" for the "good snow" to come so I could make the 1:15 drive to Burke and enjoy it.  Well, I found myself driving up there the LAST day of the season to get some turns in and regretting that I did not go when I could and enjoy it for what it was.  I certainly vowed not to do that again.
> 
> So no real solace I guess.....the forecast in VT/NE does suck.  Rest up from the last few days (hopefully you got out) and look forward to more to come.


Well put TB.

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Los (Feb 20, 2017)

VTKilarney said:


> This year has been all about timing, although that's true most years in the northeast.  I agree that we have had some great conditions - especially if your schedule gives you some flexibility.



Exactly. It's been about being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## albert a ripper (Feb 20, 2017)

I find its always like that on the east coast.   I've been preaching it to my wife for years, when its good you need to get out there.   When its not, no big deal if you can't.   This years she's been on the mountain with me for the good days, now she understands why it's all I think about.   This past week she was out on monday/wednesday/thursday/friday.  She's had more powder days this year than she has ever gotten in a season, and her progression shows.   Now its all about having patience till the next round.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 20, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> I remember in 2006 I was fortunate enough to have a pass at Cannon/Sunapee/Gunstock and one at Burke when I was in grad school.  The second half of the season sucked for the most part and I kept "waiting" for the "good snow" to come so I could make the 1:15 drive to Burke and enjoy it.  Well, I found myself driving up there the LAST day of the season to get some turns in and regretting that I did not go when I could and enjoy it for what it was.  I certainly vowed not to do that again.



I very much agree with the not waiting part. The first year that I had a condo in VT I tried to do too much "planning" on which weekends to go up. Ended up going up some shitty weekends and missing some decent ones as a result. Now I just plan to go up to VT every weekend (except President's and maybe also skipping Christmas/New Years depending on how they fall). Don't get me wrong, I've had some great days already this year, but a bigger problem this year is that many of the best days have been during the mid-week period. As much as  I would love to be able to just drive up and "get it" on a Wednesday or Thursday when conditions are optimal, that just isn't realistic with the whole "work/job" thing.

And while the forecast for the next week looks crappy, I'm still holding out hope that winter comes back in March.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 20, 2017)

When you learn to actually appreciate ice, or all groomed over trails, frozen granular, and crusty trees, that's East Coast zen.

I'm not there myself but making progress. Good leg strength conditioning, sharp edges and a mindset of treating skiing as not only recreation but as an essential part of winter training go a long way toward that goal.

Been lucky to have enough real powder days this year to actually improve my powder skiing game. Don't get to say that every year!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 21, 2017)

Personally I'd much rather ski on a less than optimal day than not ski at all and keep looking at the forecast and trying to make my schedule coincide with the weather.

Pretty soon I'm guessing the annual on AZ mentions of "I still have X# of vouchers left that I was waiting on a perfect powder day to use...." will start 

Get out and ski! There's plenty of clothing options out there to let you make the most of what mother nature gives you!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 21, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> When you learn to actually appreciate ice, or all groomed over trails, frozen granular, and crusty trees, that's East Coast zen.
> 
> I'm not there myself but making progress. Good leg strength conditioning, sharp edges and a mindset of treating skiing as not only recreation but as an essential part of winter training go a long way toward that goal.
> 
> Been lucky to have enough real powder days this year to actually improve my powder skiing game. Don't get to say that every year!


I like your optimism, but you're nuts. I was having a hard time "appreciating" the ice rink that was Platty at 9 AM Sunday.

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## hammer (Feb 21, 2017)

drjeff said:


> Personally I'd much rather ski on a less than optimal day than not ski at all and keep looking at the forecast and trying to make my schedule coincide with the weather.
> 
> Pretty soon I'm guessing the annual on AZ mentions of "I still have X# of vouchers left that I was waiting on a perfect powder day to use...." will start
> 
> ...



I would agree with this if I got out more frequently, but in all honesty if I can't get out that often (which unfortunately has been the case the past few years), I don't want to just have another day of frozen groomers.

I do have two vouchers that I was hoping to use this past weekend but those will have to wait until sometime in March.  Unless the blow torch continues and we truly have an early spring weather wise, there will be something to slide on for several more weeks.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 21, 2017)

kingslug said:


> Timing...thats the deal. The 5 hour ride there and back is a killer. A 5 hour plane ride while more expensive has been the trick for me. For those that live close to the northern resorts, its much easier. December at Alta, 28 inches in the time I was there. january Park City a foot while I was there. This last trip to Sugarbush, ice, then the monster storm hit, so we dove south to avoid the shit show that Stowe would become, 48 below zero. Okemo got 16 inches, most of which blew away with 50 mph winds. Timing, not so good for me when it comes to the N east. I nail the west every time. So lets all do a snow dance and get winter back here. And yes, its off to the west again, Jackson is getting more feet this week, on top of the 453 inches. Hopefully things turn around here. We still have a few months to go. If all else fails, the west will be good until June the way things are going. But I would like some spring skiing at the Bush and Stowe.



You say 5 hours of flying but you have to get to the airport at least an hour early - you have to drive to the airport, get parking, deal with security, lug your shit through the airport, deal with winter flight delays, waiting for your shit to get off the plane, get your rental car then drive to the ski area. So really it is more than 5 hours of flying. Don't get me wrong I still do it sometimes but it is really more than just the 5 hours of flying.


----------



## goldsbar (Feb 21, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> You say 5 hours of flying but you have to get to the airport at least an hour early - you have to drive to the airport, get parking, deal with security, lug your shit through the airport, deal with winter flight delays, waiting for your shit to get off the plane, get your rental car then drive to the ski area. So really it is more than 5 hours of flying. Don't get me wrong I still do it sometimes but it is really more than just the 5 hours of flying.



And that really only works for Utah at a reasonable cost.  I'm writing from Taos which was a 14 hour all-in trip from NJ. Maybe could have done 12 hours with more optimal timing. Nothing wrong with skiing in Utah, of course.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 21, 2017)

goldsbar said:


> And that really only works for Utah at a reasonable cost.  I'm writing from Taos which was a 14 hour all-in trip from NJ. Maybe could have done 12 hours with more optimal timing. Nothing wrong with skiing in Utah, of course.


How are the conditions at Taos? I'm considering buying another A-basin season's pass this Spring for the 2017-2018 season. It comes with 3 tickets to Taos. I would like to do the Snowsports Week at Taos next year. I dropped the ball two years ago, decided to pass on it, they got 44" just before the Snowsports Week I planned on attending.

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Los (Feb 21, 2017)

This Fade to Winter trailer is apropos:
https://vimeo.com/136572841


----------



## kingslug (Feb 21, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> You say 5 hours of flying but you have to get to the airport at least an hour early - you have to drive to the airport, get parking, deal with security, lug your shit through the airport, deal with winter flight delays, waiting for your shit to get off the plane, get your rental car then drive to the ski area. So really it is more than 5 hours of flying. Don't get me wrong I still do it sometimes but it is really more than just the 5 hours of flying.


Yes there is all that BS..but I can be on a plane and skiing at Alta by 1PM and get a good 3 hours in. I've been doing that for about 20 years and haven't gotten tired of it yet. I admit that flying sucks though. Yet, I've never had to leave due to crap conditions. I have left Stowe after a super freeze up and only gotten in 1 day, thats a crappy drive home.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 21, 2017)

kingslug said:


> Yes there is all that BS..but I can be on a plane and skiing at Alta by 1PM and get a good 3 hours in. I've been doing that for about 20 years and haven't gotten tired of it yet. I admit that flying sucks though. Yet, I've never had to leave due to crap conditions. I have left Stowe after a super freeze up and only gotten in 1 day, thats a crappy drive home.



Lucky. I have been at Snowbird when the precip was freezing on my goggles and couldn't see more than 10 ft in front of me


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 21, 2017)

I can be in Denver in 6 hrs, door to door.  Very equal with the drive to Northern Vermont.  

It's going to be 75 in Denver today, and tomorrow another storm is rolling into the mountains.  To me that's just the best.  Hikes, bike rides and skiing on the weekends.  The reasons to be out there just keep growing.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow, I just pulled up the weather forecast for Killington and this week looks like it will be tough.  The real issue is vacation week which will put more traffic on the slopes and in the trees pushing snow around while soft exposing the rocks, wood, and dirt which are cancer to snow.  The next issue will be the following week where it freezes - cold temps at night borderline freezing during the day (no real softening), bumps and trees will be hard groomers will scrape off easy.  No real snow in the forecast besides a small clipper maybe?  

The east has been on a roller-coaster for sure and it appears that trend will not stop!  Many of you have been able to catch powder days during the week and are salvaging the winter making it a great season.  Some of the weekend skiers, well it seems like not so much.

http://files.opensnow.com/Colorado/2017/02-february/2017-02-21-28/2017-02-21.003.gif 

Note the east cycles from blue to orange where Colorado seems to stay put - which will bring the west more snow.

This is fun

http://www.tropicaltidbits.com/anal..._frzn&runtime=2017022112&fh=384&xpos=0&ypos=0

While we have not had a real bad window yet in Colorado, this past weekend was technically the worst this season - in reality not really that bad, just real firm in the mornings due to night freeze and day thaws.  Someone mentioned here that this is unusual for the west in February, but February is typically a slow month for snow see list below.  In fact when we vacationed here a year ago, we had zero powder days (6+ inches) - but conditions were awesome just the same.  We did get a couple 3-4 inch days though.  

Months listed Most Snow to Least Snow

1. March
2. November
3. April
4. December
5. January
6. February
7. October
8. September
9. May
10. June
11. July
12. August


Congrats to those who have been able to catch some great powder days this month and in December - been loving the pictures and trip reports.


----------



## dlague (Feb 21, 2017)

4aprice said:


> I can be in Denver in 6 hrs, door to door.  Very equal with the drive to Northern Vermont.
> 
> It's going to be 75 in Denver today, and tomorrow another storm is rolling into the mountains.  To me that's just the best.  Hikes, bike rides and skiing on the weekends.  The reasons to be out there just keep growing.
> 
> ...



70 for a high in the Springs today!  We do love it - no dealing with shoveling and socked in snows and drive to where the snow is 1.5 - 2.5 hours.  We alternated days this weekend - skiing Friday, hiked Saturday, skied Sunday, hiked Monday.

However, 70's this time of year on the front range results in upper 30's to low 40's in the mountains during the day and freeze up at night.  Plus at 10,000 feet plus you are 2 miles closer to the sun.  May not seem like much but it is.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 21, 2017)

"HAHAHA I live in Colorado and you stupid fools live on the ice coast - HAHAHAHAHAHAHA."
Just change your name to Dbague.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 21, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> "HAHAHA I live in Colorado and you stupid fools live on the ice coast - HAHAHAHAHAHAHA."
> Just change your name to Dbague.



Haha ! The only person out west who knows more about our weather. 
Thanks for rubbing it in Dave. 

Just remember take what the mountain gives ya .....




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 21, 2017)

dlague said:


> Plus at 10,000 feet plus you are 2 miles closer to the sun.  May not seem like much but it is.


The Sun is 92.96 million miles from Earth, you really don't believe 2 miles makes any difference, do you? The thin air's ability to block the Sun's rays is much less than heavier air at lower elevations. The rays must travel through more atmosphere to reach lower elevations too.

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Feb 21, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> "HAHAHA I live in Colorado and you stupid fools live on the ice coast - HAHAHAHAHAHAHA."
> Just change your name to Dbague.



That is really nice - thanks!  I lived in New England for over 50 years and I skied New England for nearly 40.  I loved skiing the Northeast and the Northeast ski areas have features that cannot be found out west at least not in abundance, narrow trails, more old school/tight knit feel, more down to earth, quick changing trails, etc.  This being my first year here, I find it very interesting to see the season play out - am excited about it?  Who the fuck would not be!  I have been trying to compare and contrast.  The winter here has been great - I think for most on this forum this season has been pretty good if not great back east as well.  Actually, the past two weeks conditions back east have blown away conditions out west and early December looked the same as well.  Weather patterns are different and climate zones are too.  New England due to its location and elevation often gets tropical flows from the Gulf and those can bring boon or bust to the whole area all at once.  Any moisture from the Pacific that reaches the mountains here have elevation to keep things cold and things seem to dry out at the Front Range it is a weird phenomena.  Weather in New England can be all over the map while weather here is often consistent for the most part - that gets a little boring at times.

I am proud to have eastern skiing roots but I was not locked in to living there and we decided to make a move - to each their own.

In any case - you do not have to cop and attitude and become an asshat - I was trying to point out weather differences!


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 21, 2017)

I think it's cool that you still post here Dave. I appreciate all your Western TR's for helping me decide where I'd like to ski when I do venture to CO. Carry on.

Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2017)

To be an eastern skier, you just need to channel your inner Aristotle.  The coral reef trees and strip club bumps are wonderfully cathartic at Crotched today. I just hope I don't rattle a filling loose. 










Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 21, 2017)

dlague said:


> That is really nice - thanks!  I lived in New England for over 50 years and I skied New England for nearly 40.  I loved skiing the Northeast and the Northeast ski areas have features that cannot be found out west at least not in abundance, narrow trails, more old school/tight knit feel, more down to earth, quick changing trails, etc.  This being my first year here, I find it very interesting to see the season play out - am excited about it?  Who the fuck would not be!  I have been trying to compare and contrast.  The winter here has been great - I think for most on this forum this season has been pretty good if not great back east as well.  Actually, the past two weeks conditions back east have blown away conditions out west and early December looked the same as well.  Weather patterns are different and climate zones are too.  New England due to its location and elevation often gets tropical flows from the Gulf and those can bring boon or bust to the whole area all at once.  Any moisture from the Pacific that reaches the mountains here have elevation to keep things cold and things seem to dry out at the Front Range it is a weird phenomena.  Weather in New England can be all over the map while weather here is often consistent for the most part - that gets a little boring at times.
> 
> I am proud to have eastern skiing roots but I was not locked in to living there and we decided to make a move - to each their own.
> 
> In any case - you do not have to cop and attitude and become an asshat - I was trying to point out weather differences!



Yes I am jealous that you are getting it to work out with the family and job. I know you are excited about living out there and you may not be trying to rub it in but it just seems to be that way.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 21, 2017)

FWIW,my friends just got back from Tahoe.They were so excited to be going after all the snow they had recieved.Rained 5 out 6 days there while we were getting the big goods here.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 21, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> FWIW,my friends just got back from Tahoe.They were so excited to be going after all the snow they had recieved.Rained 5 out 6 days there while we were getting the big goods here.



that is extraordinarily terrible timing on both coasts


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 21, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> FWIW,my friends just got back from Tahoe.They were so excited to be going after all the snow they had recieved.Rained 5 out 6 days there while we were getting the big goods here.



I planned our Tahoe trip almost a year ago (skiing from 3/5 through 3/10) and it looks like it's going to pay off unless something weird happens weather wise. The rain would have sucked. Right now would suck also as half the mountains are closed and roads are blocked due to heavy snows. Looks like we might actually catch some normal good skiing weather and great snow conditions.

Don't want to jinx it though!


----------



## Duncanator24 (Feb 21, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> When you learn to actually appreciate ice, or all groomed over trails, frozen granular, and crusty trees, that's East Coast zen.
> 
> I'm not there myself but making progress. Good leg strength conditioning, sharp edges and a mindset of treating skiing as not only recreation but as an essential part of winter training go a long way toward that goal.
> 
> Been lucky to have enough real powder days this year to actually improve my powder skiing game. Don't get to say that every year!



100% agree on the finding a way to appreciate ice and crap conditions. But 100% disagree on appreciating groomed over trails. I will gladly ski rocks, grass, dirt, and ice moguls. But I refuse to ski icy groomers, those are the worst!


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 21, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> 100% agree on the finding a way to appreciate ice and crap conditions. But 100% disagree on appreciating groomed over trails. I will gladly ski rocks, grass, dirt, and ice moguls. But I refuse to ski icy groomers, those are the worst!



You prefer icy moguls over icy groomers???
I can enjoy icy groomers with the right pair of skis. 
But I think I have not ever found any pleasure in icy bumps. 

Are we talking about the same kind of ice bumps here? I'm thinking of refrozen spring slush bumps.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 21, 2017)

Icy bumps, or groomed? I will take the Icy groomers! You need to get the right pair of skis!


----------



## dlague (Feb 21, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Yes I am jealous that you are getting it to work out with the family and job. I know you are excited about living out there and you may not be trying to rub it in but it just seems to be that way.



Just a little too stoked sometimes!  I honestly hate seeing the ups and downs of the Northeast.  I sympathize when it is bad and smile when you all get the goods!


----------



## Duncanator24 (Feb 21, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> Icy bumps, or groomed? I will take the Icy groomers! You need to get the right pair of skis!



While I prefer my moguls to be soft, I will gladly ski them icy and questionable. It is just more difficult that way so the challenge is kinda fun. Anything but icy groomers, those are just not fun. Crusty trees though are my favorite, gets your heart going when you really have to be on your game to make it out alive.

To each their own though, all skiing is great. Conditions are irrelevant most days since I will have a great time either way.


----------



## dlague (Feb 21, 2017)

andrec10 said:


> Icy bumps, or groomed? I will take the Icy groomers! You need to get the right pair of skis!



Yup!  Do not know too many people who enjoy skiing glazed bumps - at least the groomed areas can be tilled a bit!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 21, 2017)

Now that's what I call a pillow line!


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 21, 2017)

Duncanator24 said:


> While I prefer my moguls to be soft, I will gladly ski them icy and questionable. It is just more difficult that way so the challenge is kinda fun. Anything but icy groomers, those are just not fun. Crusty trees though are my favorite, gets your heart going when you really have to be on your game to make it out alive.
> 
> To each their own though, all skiing is great. Conditions are irrelevant most days since I will have a great time either way.



I don't disagree with this ^, but as someone who has spent time in a race course or two, I can also appreciate carving a few runs when there's nothing but icy groomers. 

 I'm usually found in icy moguls/trees while my friends ski around them and meet me at the lift. They think I'm crazy, but makes you a better skier, in the end.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 21, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> I planned our Tahoe trip almost a year ago (skiing from 3/5 through 3/10) and it looks like it's going to pay off unless something weird happens weather wise. The rain would have sucked. Right now would suck also as half the mountains are closed and roads are blocked due to heavy snows. Looks like we might actually catch some normal good skiing weather and great snow conditions.
> 
> Don't want to jinx it though!



I follow tahoe weather closely by habit and it looks like you'll be fine as its back to great again and it looks like some small cold systems dropping out of the north....but overall as long as the cold stays put you have a wicked base to ski on. Go ride 6 and ten at kirkwood


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2017)

dlague said:


> Yup!  Do not know too many people who enjoy skiing glazed bumps - at least the groomed areas can be tilled a bit!


Count me as someone who will still ski ice glazed bumps. Those in the pictures from today back a few posts were skied by me more than the groomers at Crotched. As long as the bumps are well spaced (not too far apart is key) and on a lower angle trail I can have fun skiing icy bumps.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 21, 2017)

dlague said:


> 70 for a high in the Springs today!  We do love it - no dealing with shoveling and socked in snows and drive to where the snow is 1.5 - 2.5 hours.  We alternated days this weekend - skiing Friday, hiked Saturday, skied Sunday, hiked Monday.
> 
> However, 70's this time of year on the front range results in upper 30's to low 40's in the mountains during the day and freeze up at night.  Plus at 10,000 feet plus you are 2 miles closer to the sun.  May not seem like much but it is.





Smellytele said:


> "HAHAHA I live in Colorado and you stupid fools live on the ice coast - HAHAHAHAHAHAHA."
> Just change your name to Dbague.





JDMRoma said:


> Haha ! The only person out west who knows more about our weather.
> Thanks for rubbing it in Dave.
> 
> Just remember take what the mountain gives ya .....
> ...


Dlague your just wasting bandwidth with your comments. Do the west coast boards not accept you? I don't see how that is possible with your vast expert knowledge of everything skiing and all....

Sent from my SM-N910V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 21, 2017)

Dlague you're good in my book.. I'm taking a serious look at relocation in 2-3 years, when circumstances seem to present the best/only clean break my wife and I might be able to make from western Mass. Colorado is definitely on my radar.

If/when I move west I don't see myself sticking around A-Zone but I'm glad you do.


----------



## goldsbar (Feb 21, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> How are the conditions at Taos? I'm considering buying another A-basin season's pass this Spring for the 2017-2018 season. It comes with 3 tickets to Taos. I would like to do the Snowsports Week at Taos next year. I dropped the ball two years ago, decided to pass on it, they got 44" just before the Snowsports Week I planned on attending.
> 
> Sent from my R1 HD using AlpineZone mobile app



Like Jackson and Snowbird, there are steeps available at every turn. Much different vibe and appearance than those places. Blacks are some of the hardest I've seen - I see things through my 9 y/o eyes. Solid double blacks in the east. Think steep with big irregular bumps. No ice, but can be very firm. Ironically, doubles are just a little steeper (on average - some are sick) with better snow. It's a must go. Base is deep, but nothing new.


----------



## goldsbar (Feb 21, 2017)

If you can control your speed on ice bumps, you can master anything. Requires all of the right counter, edge control and release. Nothing better defines how good of a skier you are than ice bumps IMHO. Done right, it's not jarring or unpleasant at all until you mess up a bit. Now, there's certain conditions like severely lumpy frozen mashed potatoes that are never good.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 22, 2017)

So when's this ugly weather gonna end ?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Feb 22, 2017)

JDMRoma said:


> So when's this ugly weather gonna end ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Ask the Great DLAGUE!!!!


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 22, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Count me as someone who will still ski ice glazed bumps. Those in the pictures from today back a few posts were skied by me more than the groomers at Crotched. As long as the bumps are well spaced (not too far apart is key) and on a lower angle trail I can have fun skiing icy bumps.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



I agree with that.  I mean, I get sore as hell, and it's not exactly 'fun' as much as it's 'more fun than icy groomers' IMO.

The low angle is the key for me.  Outer Limits icy bumps....no thanks.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 22, 2017)

JDMRoma said:


> So when's this ugly weather gonna end ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone




Probably as soon as I'm leaving Vt after a three day weekend of crappy skiing.

So that's around March 6.


----------



## Los (Feb 22, 2017)

JDMRoma said:


> So when's this ugly weather gonna end ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Yep, that's what I want to know. I'll take any good news I can get at this point, no matter how fanciful or unreliable. I'm desperate. So.... here's the accuweather March outlook for Bretton Woods as of 2/22 at 9AM:


----------



## dlague (Feb 22, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Now that's what I call a pillow line!
> 
> View attachment 21941



Yup get a little of balance and it is going to hurt!


----------



## dlague (Feb 22, 2017)

Puck it said:


> Ask the Great DLAGUE!!!!



I will look in my crystal ball!  End of this week.  Then a week out slight warm up, then cooler, repeat.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 22, 2017)

Los said:


> Yep, that's what I want to know. I'll take any good news I can get at this point, no matter how fanciful or unreliable. I'm desperate. So.... here's the accuweather March outlook for Bretton Woods as of 2/22 at 9AM:
> View attachment 21952



On the bright side, this outlook shows below average temps for most of March...so that's something to look forward to!


----------



## fcksummer (Feb 23, 2017)

fckspring too


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 23, 2017)

fcksummer said:


> fckspring too


fckfall?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2017)

Cornhead said:


> fckfall?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


If it encroaches on November then yes, fckfall. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Feb 23, 2017)

JDMRoma said:


> So when's this ugly weather gonna end ?



On Sunday temps will be in the 20s, but below 0 with the wind chill.  The Northeast Ice Rink will be back in business!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 23, 2017)

fcksummer said:


> fckspring too


Right now, winter is fck'ing with us.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 23, 2017)

ss20 said:


> On Sunday temps will be in the 20s, but below 0 with the wind chill.  The Northeast Ice Rink will be back in business!



Just another shade of Ugly. 

Fck Spring ! Fck it all .... mother fcker 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Pez (Feb 23, 2017)

I love having spring allergies in February 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Feb 23, 2017)

Planning to hit it this Sunday in NH regardless. Tick tock - season only has so many days left, pack's still pretty deep everywhere.

I only won't ski in the rain - ick.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 23, 2017)

Unreal - now temps nosediving for next weekend - was hoping at least for warm spring skiing - gonna be an ice rink for sure.

Dang.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 23, 2017)

Sharpen those edges boys and girls!


----------



## Los (Feb 24, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> Unreal - now temps nosediving for next weekend - was hoping at least for warm spring skiing - gonna be an ice rink for sure.
> 
> Dang.



I'll take the ice rink in a heartbeat if it means a return to seasonal temps. 

Fcksummer - I like the way you think! Fckspring!!
And while I'm at it, fck "spring conditions"! I want winter!!


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 24, 2017)

You are going to get perfect skiing conditions next week.  How do I know?  Because I'm going to be sitting on the beach in the Caribbean.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 24, 2017)

I wouldn't throw in the towel on next weekend yet.  Some of the batches of rain over the next week will 100% be rain, but other bits that are modeled as 100% rain are only on the "bad" side of the equation by 3 or 4 degrees, so there's at least a minor chance that some of that could turn out to be snow, and there could be at least some minor snow of a few inches on the backsides of the rain events.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 24, 2017)

Something wrong in Late February when I sitting on deck where I currently live drinking coffee that still warm from hr go wearing shorts and t shirt.  When are the bees coming.
I guess BBQ tonight.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 24, 2017)

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/



> [FONT=&quot]Beyond Sunday, the outlook has trended more wintry and the period beginning March 2nd through around March 12th looks especially intriguing. I was reviewing Arctic Oscillation (AO) data through the early part of the season and noticed that since December 1, there has been only 1 period where the index went negative. It explains the lack of mid-latitude cold especially across the southern part of the United States. The only period where the index went negative was during 10 days in the early to middle part of this month during the period where the mountain received its multiple feet of snow. The second such period is likely to begin in early March and persist another 10 days or so. This will for a time be combined with the dip in the EPO (which is not expected to last) and the establishment of a nice blocking feature that appears fairly broad over the Bering Sea area. Winter will thus make a return to Vermont and I expect things to get exciting for a time. [/FONT]


----------



## kingslug (Feb 24, 2017)

March will be good...that is all.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 24, 2017)

Dairy Queen reopened in North Reading!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 24, 2017)

The snow depth at the Mt Mansfield stake looks like it jumped off the Kitchen Wall...


----------



## benski (Feb 24, 2017)

Greek is showing a lot of bear spots. All the mogul fields are done. I think they went out of there way to not blow snow on skiers left of Illiad and right side of Elysian which are usually bump runs.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 24, 2017)

Puck it said:


> Dairy Queen reopened in North Reading!



Quick go order a Blizzard ! That will be the only way to get one 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 24, 2017)

from_the_NEK said:


> The snow depth at the Mt Mansfield stake looks like it jumped off the Kitchen Wall...



Still looks better than last year!


----------



## Kleetus (Feb 24, 2017)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Still looks better than last year!



Pretty much anything is better than last year!! Just hope it recovers half of what it lost to take us through spring. Have yet to get up to Stowe but have been there for closing day or close many times. Hope to do the same this year and ski some soft bumps. Unfortunately couldn't do it this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Los (Feb 24, 2017)

St. Bear said:


> http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/



The hallelujah chorus is playing loudly in my head. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Feb 24, 2017)

I  am going to get on a f'ing plane.!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kleetus (Feb 24, 2017)

Puck it said:


> I  am going to get on a f'ing plane.!!!!!!!!



Funny you mention it because my uncle and I are looking into doing just that last minute. Fiddlehead pod at K may not cut it depending on how things pan out for the spring. Although I'm sure I'll end up skiing the fiddlehead pod at some point this spring. I always do, even managed to do it last spring in may!

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Drewster (Feb 25, 2017)

Puck it said:


> I  am going to get on a f'ing plane.!!!!!!!!



Do you have any airline miles for a broke bro in law? If so I'm down. Utah or Colorado?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 25, 2017)

Drewster said:


> Do you have any airline miles for a broke bro in law? If so I'm down. Utah or Colorado?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Not to add to the anger, but we just ended a 50"+ week here. Come on out.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Feb 25, 2017)

Drewster said:


> Do you have any airline miles for a broke bro in law? If so I'm down. Utah or Colorado?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


yes I do


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 25, 2017)

We bagged this weekend and are working around the house but friends of ours who skied in the Pocono's called it "dodging dirt".  

Good things out west, get out there.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## cm0311 (Feb 25, 2017)

Same here, bagged a trip to Cannon. Franconia seemed to be staying on par with temps that you see up by Jay Peak which are lowest around during daytime highs this past week (elevation in the notch). So I figured I would stick with Cannon.

However my weather app is showing everything from Jay Peak to Killington to Cannon hovering right at 60* as of 1PM.

Bagged it last minute to clean up the house and remain depressed. Really hoping old man winter gives us a good March after this thaw.

I'm located over in Hampton NH.

Cheers guys.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 25, 2017)

Mtb season for regular tires opens up right about now


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 25, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Mtb season for regular tires opens up right about now



Ah but Snoseek.  Things are ramping up in the Rockies.  Actually hit the bike this morning for a shorty after another cardio workout I do.  Even if I'm off the snow got to be ready to go.  Next 2 weekends are Northern Northern New England then St Patty's day the silver bird to Denver.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## cm0311 (Feb 25, 2017)

So after tonights cool down/freeze is it worth going up northern NH/VT or is it just going to be ice tomorrow?

Perhaps decently soft by the time late morning kicks in?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2017)

I predict frozen granular garbage everywhere for tomorrow and Monday.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 25, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I predict frozen granular garbage everywhere for tomorrow and Monday.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



There's a decent chance of getting 4 to 6 inches tonight in northern Vermont.


----------



## cm0311 (Feb 25, 2017)

fbrissette said:


> There's a decent chance of getting 4 to 6 inches tonight in northern Vermont.



Killington north? or like jay peak north?

I just looked at Troy, VT forecast and aside from rain changing over to a brief snow(dusting) not seeing much. Unless I'm being ignorant and not taking into considerations elevation differences in troy versus Jay Peak.

But I see your located right up there, so please share your source!


----------



## skimagic (Feb 25, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I predict frozen granular garbage everywhere for tomorrow and Monday.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZon. e mobile app




Monday in South. VT should be fine, warm air returns with sunshine.  I'll be at Bromley.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 25, 2017)

Sitting in my vehicle by the side of the road getting pelted with 1/2" Hail in at thunderstorm.....()&@)(!!!!


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 25, 2017)

Just got home from gunstock... it's ugly, really ugly... I am glad I made it out today, but seriously though to go from 100% open on Thursday to bare spots today is scary.


----------



## benski (Feb 25, 2017)

cm0311 said:


> Killington north? or like jay peak north?
> 
> I just looked at Troy, VT forecast and aside from rain changing over to a brief snow(dusting) not seeing much. Unless I'm being ignorant and not taking into considerations elevation differences in troy versus Jay Peak.
> 
> But I see your located right up there, so please share your source!



Troy VT is at 750' according to wikipedia. Thats your problem. Use the NWS point forecasts and make sure your location is on mountain and has an elevation similar to mid mountain


----------



## gladerider (Feb 25, 2017)

4aprice said:


> Ah but Snoseek.  Things are ramping up in the Rockies.  Actually hit the bike this morning for a shorty after another cardio workout I do.  Even if I'm off the snow got to be ready to go.  Next 2 weekends are Northern Northern New England then St Patty's day the silver bird to Denver.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



got out this morning to ride my mtb. it was almost 70 by the time i was done. some plants and trees were opening up and it's still february. crazy.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 25, 2017)

Did a nice skin up Pats peak today with a decent down soft bumps on Hurricane. Nice spring bumps with great coverage but too early for that shit.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 25, 2017)

cm0311 said:


> Killington north? or like jay peak north?
> 
> I just looked at Troy, VT forecast and aside from rain changing over to a brief snow(dusting) not seeing much. Unless I'm being ignorant and not taking into considerations elevation differences in troy versus Jay Peak.
> 
> But I see your located right up there, so please share your source!



Forecasts are all over for this one.  I take my info from lots of sources.  I like NWS probabilistic snow forecast for the potential range.

http://www.weather.gov/btv/winter


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 25, 2017)

I found all the snow. Never seen the Merrimack this high in February. Flood watch in effect. F#ck!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Feb 25, 2017)

MRG closing on Sunday temporarily.  

Killington closing the Skyeship lodge/gondi next week due to snow loss.  

Radar indicating snow already mixing in in So VT.  Northern VT and the ADKs might make out really well tonight.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2017)

ss20 said:


> MRG closing on Sunday temporarily.
> 
> Killington closing the Skyeship lodge/gondi next week due to snow loss.
> 
> Radar indicating snow already mixing in in So VT.  Northern VT and the ADKs might make out really well tonight.


That's VERY optimistic radar for So VT your currently looking at now then!!!

I've got 50 degrees (down from 62 a couple of hours ago) and HEAVY rain on my back deck at Mount Snow now (8:05PM) - the local Albany Station I have on TV now has the rain/snow transition line at roughly I-87 in NY now.

Hoping for some backside snow tonight, as what I saw at Stratton today, and then when I got back to Mount Snow from Stratton this afternoon (couldn't see Mount Snow this morning from my place due to DENSE fog!!) wasn't pretty!!

Freeze up tonight, and then likely back to just snowmaking terrain for a while...

While it was a decent past week business wise last week, the weather has taken a significant toll on the snowpack [emoji22] 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## smac75 (Feb 25, 2017)

ss20 said:


> MRG closing on Sunday temporarily.
> 
> Killington closing the Skyeship lodge/gondi next week due to snow loss.
> 
> Radar indicating snow already mixing in in So VT.  Northern VT and the ADKs might make out really well tonight.



Dumping buckets outside my window in Fayston at the moment. BUCKETS!


----------



## ss20 (Feb 25, 2017)

drjeff said:


> That's VERY optimistic radar for So VT your currently looking at now then!!!
> 
> I've got 50 degrees (down from 62 a couple of hours ago) and HEAVY rain on my back deck at Mount Snow now (8:05PM) - the local Albany Station I have on TV now has the rain/snow transition line at roughly I-87 in NY now.



Under 32 degrees at the top of Mount Snow on the webcam- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhrZO_b8TlA


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 25, 2017)

Currently snowing at Jay.  We had rain for about 40 minutes.   Looks like we'll dodge the worse.

Lost 2.5 feet of snow depth in the woods beside my condo.   Tough week.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2017)

ss20 said:


> Under 32 degrees at the top of Mount Snow on the webcam- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhrZO_b8TlA


Temps falling QUICKLY on my back deck now!! Down to 38 (a 12 degree drop in about 45 minutes!!) with some wet, gloppy snow blobs (can't really call the flakes) starting to mix in with the moderate to heavy rain and the winds are really starting to pick up as well!! 

One of my friends who lives about 2 miles South of Mount Snow along route 100 backing up on part of the Deerfield River just texted me that the river has come up about 2 feet in the last 2 hours!! 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## benski (Feb 25, 2017)

Plattekill claims to have 2"-4" as of 8pm. Mixing in Binghamton right now.


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 25, 2017)

Looks like it's adding up on the top of App Gap Rt 17!!


----------



## cdskier (Feb 25, 2017)

Plowboy said:


> Looks like it's adding up on the top of App Gap Rt 17!!



And yet barely a dusting so far looking out the window of my condo which is a bit above the LP base elevation. Was raining quite hard earlier when I was making dinner. So depressing seeing how much was lost today when I was out skiing.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## cm0311 (Feb 25, 2017)

Lp?


----------



## cdskier (Feb 25, 2017)

Lincoln peak (at sugarbush)


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## cm0311 (Feb 25, 2017)

Sounds like jay peak is the place to hit tommorow


----------



## LONGBOARDR (Feb 25, 2017)

fbrissette said:


> Currently snowing at Jay.  We had rain for about 40 minutes.   Looks like we'll dodge the worse.
> 
> Lost 2.5 feet of snow depth in the woods beside my condo.   Tough week.



Yeah snowing from my perch on 242 now @ 22:30, 2+ inches so far, awesome.
whatta transition!!
A week long bomb of snow into PDW  then spring all week.  
Holy fucking sap run.
Def lost some depth here at Jay, but dropped exhibition, office, Upper Can am today and tuckermans chute.
Bumps underneath red chair were great!
Most terrain solid and deep, a few skirtable dirt spots on some natural trails.   
2 ft  will erase the warm up here.
Wait 3-4 days boom.

FWIW I skied presidents day saturday till 1130am, there were knee deep untracked lines all morning but got heavier as temps heated up. Yeah there were liftlines, but some reports  on AZ were hyperventilated IMO as a Jay 25yr skier.  I burned my quads by 11 and I do 60+ dpyr.  OMG the lines on the ridge were sickly deep, doable for older weekender legs and all the woods were so great. I'd rather deal with a slower lifts with occasional wind closures than catch a fast chair to nowhere. Just saying Jay ain't going Okemo, Stratton (insert cheese ski AREA)......Staying weird here.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2017)

benski said:


> Plattekill claims to have 2"-4" as of 8pm.



If you look at the pic they posted on FB this morning, they need 2'-4'.  Looks like they got destroyed.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2017)

Looks like my prediction that from central VT to northern VT would escape the doom & gloom forecasts has held pretty well.  The temps were just too marginal for the dire calls I felt, and the mid and upper levels all looked safely in the clear to me.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 26, 2017)

Rained pretty good for a bit last night at our place in SoVT. Woke up to about 30-31F earlier and wind. And some light snow showers. We lost some snow around the house because of the rain. The stream behind our house is ripping pretty good. 

On the plus side, they fired up the snowguns at Stratton earlier this morning.


----------



## cm0311 (Feb 26, 2017)

Sounds like killington got a few inches lastnight


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 26, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Looks like my prediction that from central VT to northern VT would escape the doom & gloom forecasts has held pretty well.  The temps were just too marginal for the dire calls I felt, and the mid and upper levels all looked safely in the clear to me.



Any thoughts on next weekend?


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm going.  Life is too short.  Bringing my front side groomer skis with sharp edges.  Unless we get a dump or another warm spell, woods are out of play. They key is how well they groom.  I'm heading farther north and hitting the slopes early in the day and the bar early.l


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2017)

Plowboy said:


> Looks like it's adding up on the top of App Gap Rt 17!!


 And this morning's warm up will make it nice and crunchy tonight.


----------



## jmgard (Feb 26, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Looks like my prediction that from central VT to northern VT would escape the doom & gloom forecasts has held pretty well.  The temps were just too marginal for the dire calls I felt, and the mid and upper levels all looked safely in the clear to me.



I have one of those ski card things with a bunch of 1day lift tickets on it.  I'm thinking of going up to Bretton Woods tomorrow because I've heard they're good at snowmaking/grooming and even though I usually like the weirder stuff, they're probably a safer bet when the weather is questionable.  But I also could go to Burke or Smuggs, and I have a Pico ticket I haven't used yet either. Planning on using my beater skis so I'm alright with whatever. Anyone know which one of these is looking the best right now? Thanks


----------



## cm0311 (Feb 26, 2017)

jmgard said:


> I have one of those ski card things with a bunch of 1day lift tickets on it.  I'm thinking of going up to Bretton Woods tomorrow because I've heard they're good at snowmaking/grooming and even though I usually like the weirder stuff, they're probably a safer bet when the weather is questionable.  But I also could go to Burke or Smuggs, and I have a Pico ticket I haven't used yet either. Planning on using my beater skis so I'm alright with whatever. Anyone know which one of these is looking the best right now? Thanks



might head to Bretton woods this morning. I'm about 1.5 hours from it.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 26, 2017)

ss20 said:


> MRG closing on Sunday temporarily.
> 
> Killington closing the Skyeship lodge/gondi next week due to snow loss.
> 
> Radar indicating snow already mixing in in So VT.  Northern VT and the ADKs might make out really well tonight.


To be clear they are blowing great northern and then reopening skyship

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2017)

Bolton says, " heavy and wet snow left 3 inches by 6am this morning. Light snow is still falling... We are experiencing high winds this morning that could impact lift operations. "

Bromley: "gusts are currently clocking in over 50 mph."

Cannon: " winds have died down"

Waterville: "UPPER MOUNTAIN LIFTS ARE ON HOLD."

Stowe: Sensation Quad and Gondi are on hold , 10:03 am

9:50 am Mt. Snow Grand Summit opens


----------



## billski (Feb 26, 2017)

Stratton: upper mountain on hold.  8:30 am

Sugarbush: Castlerock, Slide Brook Express not operating

Smuggs Madonna 1 and Madonna 2 lift on wind hold.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> Any thoughts on next weekend?



Ummmm...... the good news is there's still time for it to change.    

I certainly wont be bringing my 115 underfoot though.


----------



## hammer (Feb 26, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> Any thoughts on next weekend?



Glad I have a recent tune on my cheater race skis...


----------



## slatham (Feb 26, 2017)

Winters coming back. Bit of patience this week but then we should be in a better pattern. Its unfortunate that for many the base will need to be built up to open natural terrain.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 26, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> I planned our Tahoe trip almost a year ago (skiing from 3/5 through 3/10) and it looks like it's going to pay off unless something weird happens weather wise. The rain would have sucked. Right now would suck also as half the mountains are closed and roads are blocked due to heavy snows. Looks like we might actually catch some normal good skiing weather and great snow conditions.
> 
> Don't want to jinx it though!




It looks to me like you're going to end up with super nice weather and Soft snow. Tahoe is about to jump into high pressure so no storm skiing but then again you wont have to deal with roads/ski areas closed and the base is all time out there right now so if you want to ski some techy lines then its game on. My buddy was complaining the other day because all the usual techy lines are skiing so easy this year lol!


----------



## snoseek (Feb 26, 2017)

There's more snow in my backyard in Lee nh than at Crotched. Man we lost a lot of snow! I'm either skiing Attitash or Mount Snow tomorrow. Wish me luck as I don't have skinny race skis!


----------



## yeggous (Feb 26, 2017)

Word from the Cat is rocks and grass showing and a sheet of ice. Ran into a couple other regulars who were bagging it and went out to breakfast.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cm0311 (Feb 26, 2017)

snoseek said:


> There's more snow in my backyard in Lee nh than at Crotched. Man we lost a lot of snow! I'm either skiing Attitash or Mount Snow tomorrow. Wish me luck as I don't have skinny race skis!



Report back if you can. I have the day off Tuesday and looking to hit a mountain.


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 26, 2017)

Winter has returned today and all 25 trails at Crotched Mtn. survived.  However, the glades are pretty much shot for the foreseeable future.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 26, 2017)

joshua segal said:


> Winter has returned today and all 25 trails at Crotched Mtn. survived.  However, the glades are pretty much shot for the foreseeable future.


Any beta on which trails CM plans to blow snow on?

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thebigo (Feb 26, 2017)

snoseek said:


> There's more snow in my backyard in Lee nh than at Crotched. Man we lost a lot of snow! I'm either skiing Attitash or Mount Snow tomorrow. Wish me luck as I don't have skinny race skis!



Posting from the onset, mountain is in better shape than I anticipated. Woods are barren, bumps on ufo are bulletproof but there is loose snow or turnable hardpack most everywhere. Good news is that March looks cold, pond is full and they are still willing to fire up the guns. Good day to put your kid in radicals, she is the only one in the program.


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 26, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Any beta on which trails CM plans to blow snow on?


All I know is that it is 30 degrees with 40% humidity.  We should hit wet bulb (27-40) by 7PM and there should be a 12 hour window. If i think of it, I'll put up a posting when the snowguns start up.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks Josh. Definitely curious on which terrain they choose 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Feb 26, 2017)

joshua segal said:


> All I know is that it is 30 degrees with 40% humidity.  We should hit wet bulb (27-40) by 7PM and there should be a 12 hour window. If i think of it, I'll put up a posting when the snowguns start up.




Yes, keep us updated. I was thinking they might wait till after Wednesday. 

Anyone ski Wildcat, Attitash or mt Snow today? How bad? Where should I go tomorrow?


----------



## albert a ripper (Feb 26, 2017)

Black Mt, last Saturday on the left and this Saturday on the right.   Last night had some pretty crazy rain, so today it looked worse.   Bummer.




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 26, 2017)

joshua segal said:


> All I know is that it is 30 degrees with 40% humidity.  We should hit wet bulb (27-40) by 7PM and there should be a 12 hour window. If i think of it, I'll put up a posting when the snowguns start up.


It is 7PM, temp is down to 27 degrees here, but I don't see lights on the hill and guns-a-blazin' as I would have expected.  So I can only imagine something changed since I heard the announcement this AM that there would be snowmaking tonight.


----------



## dlague (Feb 26, 2017)

joshua segal said:


> It is 7PM, temp is down to 27 degrees here, but I don't see lights on the hill and guns-a-blazin' as I would have expected.  So I can only imagine something changed since I heard the announcement this AM that there would be snowmaking tonight.


Maybe because they are waiting it out past the rain on Tuesday and Wednesday.  Making snow now is possibly a waste of money since about an inch of rain is expected.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 26, 2017)

I was driving through Rutland today and not a stitch of Snow on the ground - very depressing. In lake Placid now and they did get 4 or so inches of sticky snow here in town. Heading to Whiteface tomorrow where they report 5" but it could be very windy. Hopefully the sticky snow stuck.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 26, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Yes, keep us updated. I was thinking they might wait till after Wednesday.
> 
> Anyone ski Wildcat, Attitash or mt Snow today? How bad? Where should I go tomorrow?


Mount Snow was a mixture of bulletproof to death cookies to piles of deep loose granular depending on if it wasn't groomed after the freeze up, groomed once after the freeze up or groomed multiple times after the freeze up - Spent most of my day doing course maintenance work for my son's race on South Bowl, so I was just lapping that and various sections of Ego Alley, Exhibition, Drop and Cooper's Junction below South Bowl.

From what I saw the woods and naturals are done until a good foot plus falls. 

From using the drill for setting gates, netting, etc., many times today as we had to reset over 250 yards of B-netting on the side of the race course that blew over in the winds Sat night when the front went through, I can personally attest that on South Bowl atleast there were some areas where the base was down to 6-8" whereas others where the 18" long drill bit I was using never found the ground under the snow! 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 26, 2017)

dlague said:


> Maybe because they are waiting it out past the rain on Tuesday and Wednesday.  Making snow now is possibly a waste of money since about an inch of rain is expected.
> 
> ...


You might be right, but I would think that this would an opportunity to build some large self-insulating whales near some strategic thin spots where there are no apparent nearby piles of snow to push (such as: Blast Off - i.e. the extension of Pluto's above Moonwalk, the crossover between Magnitude and the runout from Meteor, the top of Super Nova and Comet Drop, etc.) and to push the whales out after the Wednesday rain storm.  

The next windows of opportunity to make snow will be Thursday and Friday night; and the 84 hour stretches of snowmaking weather are in the rear view mirror. Hard to imagine passing up a 12 hour window.


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 27, 2017)

Looking at the weather for Wildcat, it should snow in fits and stops... Plus with their snowmaking, hopefully they will be fine for the remainder of the season.  I want to make May turns there for sure.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 27, 2017)

I would be surprised with May turns at Cat.  4/30 is a Sunday.  I'm hoping for that, but depending on what the competition does I wouldn't be surprised if they pulled the plug 4/23.  Last year was obviously challenging financially, but they did close at least a week prior to the snow running out on Lynx. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 27, 2017)

Jay Peak report for Sunday:

- very icy and bare in windy areas
- icy groomers
- 8 inches of new snow in the glades near the summit, 6 at the bottom.   Only the 1st inch was sticky, the rest was awesome

Nice powder lines all day long with the Bonnie being the only lift for most of the day.  The woods were excellent if you knew where to go (e.g. NOT canyonland), some of the connecting lines not so much.

All in all, a surprising most excellent day.   We won't be that lucky Tuesday/Wednesday I'm afraid.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2017)

fbrissette said:


> The woods were excellent if you knew where to go (e.g. NOT canyonland)



Haha... I don't know why those woods are always so beat compared to the rest of the mountain


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Haha... I don't know why those woods are always so beat compared to the rest of the mountain



I think it's because Northway is heavily traveled, and it's the first non-difficult glade you come to.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 27, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> I think it's because Northway is heavily traveled, and it's the first non-difficult glade you come to.



Correct.  Especially so when the Bonnie is the only lift open.  You could skate 45 seconds to gain access to the Ullr pod which was barely skied all day.   You  were stuck with the unbearably slow metro quad to get back, but that was a small compromise to access untracked snow all day.  When you have 6-8 inches of light snow on frozen crust, it does not stay good for long if ti is heavily skied out.

Mostly tourists on Sunday.  I lapped Beaver 5 times in a row and had first tracks top to bottom all five times.  Very unusual.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 27, 2017)

At attitash today. Somehow there's still decent base


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 27, 2017)

Chase Brook, Fayston, VT on February 18th:








Same location on February 25th....


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 27, 2017)

fbrissette said:


> Jay Peak report for Sunday:
> 
> - very icy and bare in windy areas
> - icy groomers
> ...



Praying for a Jay Cloud miracle for Saturday!

Maybe a little snow following the rain?  Or a surprise few inches Thursday night?  Come on!  One time!

Sunday and monday seem to be tracking more toward spring skiing, which will be fun, and probably will ski Stowe those days - just need some help with Saturday...


----------



## oldtimer (Feb 27, 2017)

Next Saturday at Jay--   May I recommend a good hand tune?


----------



## dlague (Feb 27, 2017)

snoseek said:


> At attitash today. Somehow there's still decent base



That is because Attitash makes wet snow that firms up real good and as a result melts slower and soaks up less water.


----------



## dlague (Feb 27, 2017)

Bostonian said:


> Looking at the weather for Wildcat, it should snow in fits and stops... Plus with their snowmaking, hopefully they will be fine for the remainder of the season.  I want to make May turns there for sure.



I do not recall Wildcat being a regular in the May skiing scene.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 27, 2017)

dlague said:


> That is because Attitash makes wet snow that firms up real good and as a result melts slower and soaks up less water.



Whenever snow is compacted and compacted again it all becomes the same density. This late in the year it doesn't matter if they laid down base or resurface quality snow a month ago. If they still have a decent depth they either haven't gotten sapped as bad as their neighbors or they had a deeper base to begin with.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 27, 2017)

Simply unbelievable that the Mt Mansfield snow stake depth has dropped nearly 3 feet in the last 10 days from a high of 102 down to the current value of 68. Doesn't look like the next couple days will do anything to reverse that trend either. I really hope March turns back to winter before it is too late.


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 27, 2017)

dlague said:


> I do not recall Wildcat being a regular in the May skiing scene.



I could have sworn that I skied there in May (like may 3rd or so)... Either way, I am hoping for something...


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 27, 2017)

Well the Blow Torch killed Ski Liberty in South Central PA.  Ski Round Top and Ski Whitetail survived, but It'll be a miracle if they make it to the second week in March. 


I'm not starting the Ski Area closing thread yet.  It's only February!!!!


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 27, 2017)

cdskier said:


> Simply unbelievable that the Mt Mansfield snow stake depth has dropped nearly 3 feet in the last 10 days from a high of 102 down to the current value of 68. Doesn't look like the next couple days will do anything to reverse that trend either. I really hope March turns back to winter before it is too late.



The mount Mansfield snow stake measures snow height.  While a 3 feet drops is of the same magnitude to what I have observed at Jay Peak over natural ground, this is not a net loss of snow.  Some of the loss is transfered to a higher density snowpack as snow melts at the top and refreezes further down in the snow column.  While this is not good, it is likely not as bad as it may seem.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 27, 2017)

oldtimer said:


> Next Saturday at Jay--   May I recommend a good hand tune?



I'm just gonna wear my ice skates.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 27, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> I'm just gonna wear my ice skates.



Likely a good day to practice your park skills if you're into that sort of stuff.


----------



## Jully (Feb 27, 2017)

Bostonian said:


> I could have sworn that I skied there in May (like may 3rd or so)... Either way, I am hoping for something...



They closed May 3rd in 2014-2015 I believe. They've never gone deeper into May than that in any recent years though.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 27, 2017)

Jully said:


> They closed May 3rd in 2014-2015 I believe. They've never gone deeper into May than that in any recent years though.



They'll go into May if revenue supports it. Usually late April is the end for them. Their real goals is being the last in NH for bragging rights.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 27, 2017)

fbrissette said:


> The mount Mansfield snow stake measures snow height.  While a 3 feet drops is of the same magnitude to what I have observed at Jay Peak over natural ground, this is not a net loss of snow.  Some of the loss is transfered to a higher density snowpack as snow melts at the top and refreezes further down in the snow column.  While this is not good, it is likely not as bad as it may seem.



Not a net loss of snow?  I hate to be the bearer of bad news but that is a net loss of snow.  The NWS had posted flood warnings across Northern VT because a lot of that snow is now water not higher density snow in the snow column.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 27, 2017)

WWF-VT said:


> Not a net loss of snow?  I hate to be the bearer of bad news but that is a net loss of snow.  The NWS had posted flood warnings across Northern VT because a lot of that snow is now water not higher density snow in the snow column.



I was not clear.  There has obviously been significant losses of snow all over the place.  What I meant is that of not ALL of that 3 feet of compaction has gone into water.  A good part (most of it in fact on top of Mount Mansfield) is still withing the snow pack.  In other words, a 50% diminution of snow height is not equivalent to a 50% diminution of snow water equivalent.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 27, 2017)

fbrissette said:


> Likely a good day to practice your park skills if you're into that sort of stuff.



Bah.  Hate that stuff.

Jay Cloud is gonna deliver....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2017)

*SILVER LINING*

Even after losing 3 feet of snow, the Mount Mansfield snow stake is still currently above it's recorded average.

http://www.uvm.edu/skivt-l/?Page=depths.php


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 27, 2017)

Where is this mansonfield mountain and can they push some of that above-average snowpack onto the staircase this weekend?


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 27, 2017)

Whiteface was skiing pretty well today but lost a lot. The lower mtn. was seeing some break through (dirt and other organic material). More trails will be closed over the next few days.


----------



## fcksummer (Feb 27, 2017)

I'd like to try this snow stake trail. Is it off the map?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 27, 2017)

The one thing to keep in mind in this modern snowmaking era, is while last week definitely did some damage to the natural snow pack, and even though it seemed like many areas really weren't making any substantial snow prior to the Pres Week meltdown, most ski areas nowadays can in a quicker, more efficient manor than ever before put down their desired amount of snow on most snowmaking trails earlier on in the season than ever before, so warm events at this point of the season so far less serious damage to snowmaking terrain than ever before. 

So while the blowtorch does its damage to natural terrain, it's not the catastrophic damaging force to snowmaking terrain proportionately as it used to be

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Feb 27, 2017)

Newpylong said:


> Whenever snow is compacted and compacted again it all becomes the same density. This late in the year it doesn't matter if they laid down base or resurface quality snow a month ago. If they still have a decent depth they either haven't gotten sapped as bad as their neighbors or they had a deeper base to begin with.



Man Made is way different than natural due to the way it crystallizes.  Man made is mostly little ice slivers and it freezes together, natural melts faster especially when it rains.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 27, 2017)

fcksummer said:


> I'd like to try this snow stake trail. Is it off the map?



Take a left at the UHF station at the top


----------



## skicub (Feb 27, 2017)

Sunday River is holding up well, but a few select ice sheets on steep passages (right stuff, upper Sunday punch) nonetheless. White cap still in great shape, but who knows what happens after midweek. Winching overnight Sunday made a big difference, but wind holds ruined the afternoon of a perfect bluebird monday. Still worth a trip...


the cubbiest skier you've ever met


----------



## cdskier (Feb 28, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> *SILVER LINING*
> 
> Even after losing 3 feet of snow, the Mount Mansfield snow stake is still currently above it's recorded average.
> 
> http://www.uvm.edu/skivt-l/?Page=depths.php



I was trying to avoid mentioning that as I fully expect it to drop to below average within the next couple days. Things will get a bit worse before they (hopefully) get better in March.


----------



## goldsbar (Feb 28, 2017)

The Mansfield snow stake seems to indicate a great season.  Maybe that's true for Northern VT (Sugurbush had decent coverage on MLK weekend, quality was lacking), but not for the Cats.  Certainly not for the Poconos!  Catskills I'd call average mostly due to snow making capabilities, Poconos below average.  The rain/snow line has been pretty brutal this year.


----------



## slatham (Feb 28, 2017)

goldsbar said:


> The Mansfield snow stake seems to indicate a great season.  Maybe that's true for Northern VT (Sugurbush had decent coverage on MLK weekend, quality was lacking), but not for the Cats.  Certainly not for the Poconos!  Catskills I'd call average mostly due to snow making capabilities, Poconos below average.  The rain/snow line has been pretty brutal this year.



Yes there has been a significant gradient over the NE where Northern VT, NH and Maine have scored a great year, Southern areas of those states closer to average, but Cats, Berks and Pocono's below average, and the further south the worse it gets.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2017)

goldsbar said:


> The Mansfield snow stake seems to indicate a great season.  Maybe that's true for Northern VT (Sugurbush had decent coverage on MLK weekend, quality was lacking), but not for the Cats.  Certainly not for the Poconos!  Catskills I'd call average mostly due to snow making capabilities, Poconos below average.  *The rain/snow line has been pretty brutal this year.*



Absolutely.   The r/s line had been poor to bad to devastating for those s.VT and south. You've really needed to go as far north as possible this season.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 1, 2017)

When our neighbors like Killington and the I-93 areas to the northeast were catching 6 to 8" snow a pop here in the Upper Valley of NH we were straight rain and warm routinely all winter. Besides the cold December and that snowy week, this winter is dejavu from last winter for this area. :sad:


----------



## Los (Mar 1, 2017)

slatham said:


> Yes there has been a significant gradient over the NE where Northern VT, NH and Maine have scored a great year, Southern areas of those states closer to average, but Cats, Berks and Pocono's below average, and the further south the worse it gets.



I'm sorry, but this has been bugging me... Northern NH's season was "great" and southern NH's season was "average" compared to what? The past 5 seasons?


----------



## Los (Mar 1, 2017)

Newpylong said:


> When our neighbors like Killington and the I-93 areas to the northeast were catching 6 to 8" snow a pop here in the Upper Valley of NH we were straight rain and warm routinely all winter. Besides the cold December and that snowy week, this winter is dejavu from last winter for this area. :sad:



YES EXACTLY

Northern NH fared better and had a great 7-10 days in early February. But it was not "great" overall.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2017)

Los said:


> I'm sorry, but this has been bugging me... Northern NH's season was "great" and southern NH's season was "average" compared to what? The past 5 seasons?



I can't comment about the other side of the Whites, but aside from the past couple of weeks and MLK weekend, the skiing at Wildcat has been great this season.  Most of the powder days were midweek, but the skiing on the weekends even a couple of days after the storms has been mostly packed powder conditions on the trails and soft snow to be had in the woods.  December was really good, January turned out way better than the forecasts would have you believe and February was all time up there.  If we coasted out the rest of the season without much more natural and at least get some a good corn cycle going, I'd still call it a very good year for Wildcat. 

Southern NH I would say is below average.  It's been poor except for the two week snowy period.


----------



## Jully (Mar 1, 2017)

Los said:


> YES EXACTLY
> 
> Northern NH fared better and had a great 7-10 days in early February. But it was not "great" overall.





deadheadskier said:


> I can't comment about the other side of the Whites, but aside from the past couple of weeks and MLK weekend, the skiing at Wildcat has been great this season.  Most of the powder days were midweek, but the skiing on the weekends even a couple of days after the storms has been mostly packed powder conditions on the trails and soft snow to be had in the woods.  December was really good, January turned out way better than the forecasts would have you believe and February was all time up there.  If we coasted out the rest of the season without much more natural and at least get some a good corn cycle going, I'd still call it a very good year for Wildcat.
> 
> Southern NH I would say is below average.  It's been poor except for the two week snowy period.



I gotta agree with DHS. I think northern NE / higher elevations in general (I'm sorry to hear about Whaleback) has been pretty great. Places like Wildcat, SR, and SB were near 100% much earlier than previous years and stayed that way until this past warm up. I skied some great trees first week of January at the River. 

If the warm up continues, then looking back on the year at the end of May could have a less favorable outlook, but right now its been pretty excellent. I'm optimistic that this warm up won't spell the end of the season for many places.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 1, 2017)

Hmm...I'm tempted to say some people have set their bars for what constitutes "excellent" a bit lower than they should be. There have been far too many thaw/freeze events for me to rate the overall season as "excellent" or even "very good" (I'm looking at this from a perspective of mainly Sugarbush). December there is no doubt in my mind was "excellent". I had fantastic powder days and was able to hike to CR with outstanding cover in early December which is crazy. This latest blow torch however in late February just absolutely knocks the overall season score way down in my book (unless we have a miraculous recovery in March, which could still happen). If the season doesn't recover from this point, I'd rate the season an above average "good" (so maybe a 6-7 out of 10), but wouldn't go even into the "very good" range.

Of course some areas further north you might be able to rate higher at this point, but for me this season has been way too inconsistent with the up and down swings.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 1, 2017)

cdskier said:


> Hmm...I'm tempted to say some people have set their bars for what constitutes "excellent" a bit lower than they should be. There have been far too many thaw/freeze events for me to rate the overall season as "excellent" or even "very good" (I'm looking at this from a perspective of mainly Sugarbush). December there is no doubt in my mind was "excellent". I had fantastic powder days and was able to hike to CR with outstanding cover in early December which is crazy. This latest blow torch however in late February just absolutely knocks the overall season score way down in my book (unless we have a miraculous recovery in March, which could still happen). If the season doesn't recover from this point, I'd rate the season an above average "good" (so maybe a 6-7 out of 10), but wouldn't go even into the "very good" range.
> 
> Of course some areas further north you might be able to rate higher at this point, but for me this season has been way too inconsistent with the up and down swings.



+1

I have had a few awesome days but overall this is the second shitty winter in a row. Frankly, this year's "spring in February" after everything was 100% open for a week or so has been worse. I give it a 5 out of 10 at best.


----------



## Jully (Mar 1, 2017)

cdskier said:


> Hmm...I'm tempted to say some people have set their bars for what constitutes "excellent" a bit lower than they should be. There have been far too many thaw/freeze events for me to rate the overall season as "excellent" or even "very good" (I'm looking at this from a perspective of mainly Sugarbush). December there is no doubt in my mind was "excellent". I had fantastic powder days and was able to hike to CR with outstanding cover in early December which is crazy. This latest blow torch however in late February just absolutely knocks the overall season score way down in my book (unless we have a miraculous recovery in March, which could still happen). If the season doesn't recover from this point, I'd rate the season an above average "good" (so maybe a 6-7 out of 10), but wouldn't go even into the "very good" range.
> 
> Of course some areas further north you might be able to rate higher at this point, but for me this season has been way too inconsistent with the up and down swings.



I actually agree with you. I just classify great as different from excellent. I'd give this season maybe a 6 or 7/10 for my northern NE skiing. I might also be biased because I only went to northern NE when it was especially good. I'd classify good as 5/10, great as 7/10, excellent as 9/10. I was also referring to the season pre-blow torch. I don't know what the blow torch does to the season rating yet in my mind.

Prior to late Feb though, November, December, and January were all easily 7/10.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 1, 2017)

I have had 36 days in with one shitty day (presidents' day). half were excellent and 25% were good, 20% great. Last year was half okay half shitty. The year before. 75% excellent 25% great.


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 1, 2017)

26 days last year, most of them bad.

43 days and counting this year, most of them very good. Not a banner season, but a very good season.


----------



## Los (Mar 1, 2017)

JimG. said:


> +1
> 
> I have had a few awesome days but overall this is the second shitty winter in a row. Frankly, this year's "spring in February" after everything was 100% open for a week or so has been worse. I give it a 5 out of 10 at best.



Jim G - I really appreciate your honest assessment. 

One of the measures that I'm using this year is the skiability of the glades at bretton woods. They were only 100% open for a very short period of time. It just seems to me that a "great" year in northern NH would mean - by the measure I'm using - skiable trees with decent snow for at least January through most of March. And that just hasn't been the case. Not for Bretton Woods, and not for Cannon. Is this a meaningless or stupid measure? I have no doubt you'll all let me know. 

In any event, it seems to me we've really lowered our standards as to what constitutes average, great, excellent etc. 

Having said that, I have alot of respect for DHS, so I'll defer to his judgment...


----------



## dlague (Mar 1, 2017)

Los said:


> Jim G - I really appreciate your honest assessment.
> 
> One of the measures that I'm using this year is the skiability of the glades at bretton woods. They were only 100% open for a very short period of time. It just seems to me that a "great" year in northern NH would mean - by the measure I'm using - skiable trees with decent snow for at least January through most of March. And that just hasn't been the case. Not for Bretton Woods, and not for Cannon. Is this a meaningless or stupid measure? I have no doubt you'll all let me know.
> 
> ...



Well last season set the bar very low while 2014-2015 set the bar high.  2014-2015 was not a banner year for natural but it was consistently cold and made made skied well and there was enough snowfall to open the trees for a longer duration.  If you could combine this years snowfall with 2014-2015 temps that would make for a great season.

Time for a season grade thread?


----------



## cdskier (Mar 1, 2017)

dlague said:


> Well last season set the bar very low while 2014-2015 set the bar high.  2014-2015 was not a banner year for natural but it was consistently cold and made made skied well and there was enough snowfall to open the trees for a longer duration.  If you could combine this years snowfall with 2014-2015 temps that would make for a great season.


Yes...exactly. If you could combine this year's snowfall with those consistently cold temps, you would have an excellent season in the northeast in my book.



> Time for a season grade thread?



Way too early...let's see what happens in March.


----------



## Jully (Mar 1, 2017)

Los said:


> In any event, it seems to me we've really lowered our standards as to what constitutes average, great, excellent etc.



That could very well be true. But at the same time, if I can have a season that I grade at a 7/10 and I enjoy it like it is a true 7/10, then does it matter?

Also, with respect to your grading your season based on glades, I do that as well for the most part. The majority of my northern days this year have been at SR (with just 1 and Tash and 1 at Cannon). At SR I skied some wide open glades on January 1st that were open and skiing nicely the whole time up until this warm up. Haven't been back and likely won't be back for the rest of this season (due to other, non condition related reasons though).


----------



## Jully (Mar 1, 2017)

cdskier said:


> Yes...exactly. If you could combine this year's snowfall with those consistently cold temps, you would have an excellent season in the northeast in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> Way too early...let's see what happens in March.



I'll be real sad if I see a grading thread now...

Kind of like how I was sick when the 2016 closing ski area thread had already started by March 1.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 1, 2017)

After the last 12 days it is impossible for me to call the current season anything better than below average.

Losing every scrap of natural snow (exempting a few outliers) before the end of Feb when most resorts had just gotten to 100% open is an unmitigated disaster. 

There is no "recovery" from that.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 1, 2017)

I'll agree that this has been a decent season.  6/10 maybe, could be 7/10 depending on how we finish up.  A strong finish after this melting period I'd be OK saying 7/10.  If it gets right back to warmth and places close early though, I think it should be knocked down to a 5/10.

The snow has been good, but the thaws and re-freezes have sucked (per usual).

I think everyone's bar in New England is really low right now after last season.


----------



## boston_e (Mar 1, 2017)

JimG. said:


> After the last 12 days it is impossible for me to call the current season anything better than below average.
> 
> Losing every scrap of natural snow (exempting a few outliers) before the end of Feb when most resorts had just gotten to 100% open is an unmitigated disaster.
> 
> There is no "recovery" from that.



Basing my grade on what I have seen at Killington / Pico, I have to agree with this assessment.  I've had a few excellent days, but for the most part a lot of the snows have been sandwiched between thaw / refreeze events so I've had a lot of very average / sub par days.

That being said, I think I can see how someone skiing Maine / Northeastern NH would call this season excellent.  For the most part the heart of the storms have hit up there.  When Pico got 7" just before new years, Maine got 2 feet.  In feb when we got 12", they got 30" and it seems that is how it has gone for every storm.

The snowfall totals look very good on paper but there have been so many thaws that is has not translated into a great season.  Heck I think Pico was reporting 80" of snow before their opening weekend in December, yet in December once they opened, anything that did not have snowmaking was not skiable because of so many thaws.


----------



## boston_e (Mar 1, 2017)

Is there anyone else who finds this weather totally depressing?


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 1, 2017)

boston_e said:


> Basing my grade on what I have seen at Killington / Pico, I have to agree with this assessment.  I've had a few excellent days, but for the most part a lot of the snows have been sandwiched between thaw / refreeze events so I've had a lot of very average / sub par days.
> 
> That being said, I think I can see how someone skiing Maine / Northeastern NH would call this season excellent.  For the most part the heart of the storms have hit up there.  When Pico got 7" just before new years, Maine got 2 feet.  In feb when we got 12", they got 30" and it seems that is how it has gone for every storm.
> 
> The snowfall totals look very good on paper but there have been so many thaws that is has not translated into a great season.  Heck I think Pico was reporting 80" of snow before their opening weekend in December, yet in December once they opened, anything that did not have snowmaking was not skiable because of so many thaws.


I like how Jay Peak reminds us every chance they get about the 357" they have received this year.  I'll be interested to see how late they stay open compared to other seasons.



boston_e said:


> Is there anyone else who finds this weather totally depressing?


*YES!*
People at my work office are all excited "ooohhh almost time to take out the bike/boat/etc." while I'm like "F this weather!!"


----------



## cdskier (Mar 1, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> *YES!*
> People at my work office are all excited "ooohhh almost time to take out the bike/boat/etc." while I'm like "F this weather!!"



Haha. Yes here too! I was just on a conference call a little while ago with a co-worker and he asked if I was "still" skiing with the warm weather. I replied something along the lines of "yes, but this weather sucks". He proceeded to call me grumpy. :x


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 1, 2017)

Killington is bringing in extra compressors for the weekend!

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bushpilot (Mar 1, 2017)

boston_e said:


> Is there anyone else who finds this weather totally depressing?



ME!!!



cdskier said:


> Haha. Yes here too! I was just on a conference call a little while ago with a co-worker and he asked if I was "still" skiing with the warm weather. I replied something along the lines of "yes, but this weather sucks". He proceeded to call me grumpy. :x



I hate those people. Especially living in Vermont where -20 degree days for several days are not uncommon. I always meet people around here who say they hate the snow, the cold and winter in general. You're living in the wrong state, man! There are some vacancies in Florida you know. 

For me the worst part of this season has been the great snowfall followed by warm temps. Last year sucked from the beginning to the end. This year really looked good and just ended without warning (I am not holding out much hope for a snowy march).


----------



## boston_e (Mar 1, 2017)

bushpilot said:


> Last year sucked from the beginning to the end. This year really looked good and just ended without warning (I am not holding out much hope for a snowy march).



Agreed and while I know weather forecasts can change, there are no storms currently in the 10 day forecast.  Ugh.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 1, 2017)

bushpilot said:


> For me the worst part of this season has been the great snowfall followed by warm temps. Last year sucked from the beginning to the end. This year really looked good and just ended without warning (I am not holding out much hope for a snowy march).



It was so disappointing getting up to the MRV last Friday night and seeing bare ground around my condo. I'm trying to remain optimistic about March, but the forecast seems to get worse every time I look. I keep hoping for a new blog post from Josh Fox where he sees something good in the forecast that I'm missing...


----------



## snoseek (Mar 1, 2017)

I made a point to ski lots of trees today as once this freeze hits they are done for awhile.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 1, 2017)

snoseek said:


> I made a point to ski lots of trees today as once this freeze hits they are done for awhile.



I think for the 2nd weekend in a row I may just bag the whole thing.  As much as I want to get out and ski I see no redeeming weather or ski conditions anywhere.  Even the back yard Pocono's who have had no luck this year are going to be hard as a rock till the next warm up comes next week and I'm back at work.  I want to get out and get ready for the Rockies but right now its not even worth the gas.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## cdskier (Mar 1, 2017)

4aprice said:


> I think for the 2nd weekend in a row I may just bag the whole thing.  As much as I want to get out and ski I see no redeeming weather or ski conditions anywhere.  Even the back yard Pocono's who have had no luck this year are going to be hard as a rock till the next warm up comes next week and I'm back at work.  I want to get out and get ready for the Rockies but right now its not even worth the gas.



I'll go nuts if I stay home so I'll still be making the drive up to VT on the weekends until they run out of snow. At the very least I'll enjoy some wine and good food and hopefully somewhat decent skiing.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2017)

On the bright side, ice with brutal cold might keep crowds away.

Meh, I'll be in n.VT this weekend. Might be doing more drinking than skiing on Saturday depending on how the weather pans out.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 1, 2017)

Some skiing is better than no skiing! Time to sharpen the edges for the weekend!


----------



## cm0311 (Mar 1, 2017)

Is Bretton Woods the place to go tomorrow? I can't decide.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 1, 2017)

dropped the skis off to get sharpened.

And have the address of Massif in the GPS.  Seems like the best bet for something to ski softer than a sheet of titanium.


----------



## cm0311 (Mar 1, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> dropped the skis off to get sharpened.
> 
> And have the address of Massif in the GPS.  Seems like the best bet for something to ski softer than a sheet of titanium.



Massif?


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 1, 2017)

cm0311 said:


> Massif?



http://www.lemassif.com

10 hour drive for me...but might be worth it if they get some snow out of this crap.....


----------



## gladerider (Mar 1, 2017)

7/10? this season? some of yous have a real low bar. geesus.

this, by far, is the worst february thaw in my book.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2017)

gladerider said:


> *7/10? this season? some of yous have a real low bar.* geesus.
> 
> this, by far, is the worst february thaw in my book.



Agreed.  This is a below average season.  If 5/10 is the average, I'd have to give it a 4 anyway.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 1, 2017)

JimG. said:


> After the last 12 days it is impossible for me to call the current season anything better than below average.
> 
> Losing every scrap of natural snow (exempting a few outliers) before the end of Feb when most resorts had just gotten to 100% open is an unmitigated disaster.
> 
> There is no "recovery" from that.



Agree.  

There have certainly been some excellent days this season, but the key word here is "season".  It hasn't been as awful as last year, but taken as a whole it's fair to say it has been below average.  

I'm hoping that we end this ski season like we did last year - with a great spring (at least it was at Killington). 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Mar 1, 2017)

I've had a few nice ski days, but I'd give this season a 5 so far. Starting to lose enthusiasm for a March comeback after seeing long-term projections of more warmth. Projecting 3 more ski days - @ Bretton Woods, Loon & possibly Gunstock (if another storm, seeming unlikely) & calling it a season. Bummer.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2017)

Savemeasammy said:


> I'm hoping that we end this ski season like we did last year -* with a great spring* (at least it was at Killington).



I think that horse has sadly already left the barn.  Holding out hope for an acceptable spring is probably the best hope right now, unless a real big dump happens mid-March.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> I think that horse has sadly already left the barn.  Holding out hope for an acceptable spring is probably the best hope right now, unless a real big dump happens mid-March.


Huh? 

It could not snow again the rest of the year and places with deep man-made bases could have a great spring.   Last year being a prime example as Sammy was pointing out.   Lots of sunny weather and great bumps at Killington in April.  Very few K skiers were complaining. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> It could not snow again the rest of the year and places with deep man-made bases could have a great spring.



Never snowing after February 28th is just not my definition of a great spring. 

 In fact, if it were to never snow again, it would almost certainly be a poor spring because the only conditions that would lead to that meteorologically would mean abnormally high temperatures.  Part of the reason you sometimes get nice spring storms is the tug of war that exists between cold air & warm air.  No snow = no tug of war = extremely warm temps, and sadly, that's been the mini pattern we've been in the last week or so.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2017)

Do you not enjoy skiing great moguls in April in 50 degree weather?  That to me is the definition of great spring skiing in New England 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Do you not enjoy skiing great moguls in April in 50 degree weather?  That to me is the definition of great spring skiing in New England



Love it.   But if it literally doesn't snow after February, the conditions are present that it's not likely you're going to be skiing great moguls in April in 50 degree weather, because you'll be doing that in March.  We're going to need some more snow, and the next week isnt looking great either.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Love it.   But if it literally doesn't snow after February, the conditions are present that it's not likely you're going to be skiing great moguls in April in 50 degree weather, because you'll be doing that in March.  We're going to need some more snow, and the next week isnt looking great either.


I guess I can't follow your logic. The base depths last year were lower than they are right now. It hardly snowed in March and Killington had a great April. 
They'll light up Superstar and Skylelark with snowmaking in the coming weeks and I'm sure there will be plenty of good days in April as long as it's warm. 

 Wildcat actually had the problem of it being too cold last spring.  We skied mainly hardpack in April. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 1, 2017)

Yeah, I call it a mixed bag.

Got out early in the catskills, had some good and one great day in December at Hunter, had a good VT x-mas break trip, then again some really good catskills days.  But this weekend looks like a crap get away to N. vt and feel like our last spring hooray to S. vt. late march could have limited options without some more snow...that trip will be fun regardless because all we are looking for is some soft bumps and family fun, but might have to go further north than we were thinking.

This weekend hurts though - short of some late surprise. 

So our season started off great, and petered out early.  Sucks to live in NJ and miss the epic days up north.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 1, 2017)

Blow torch over- anyone skiing Saturday is certainly dedicated.  Double-digit negative windchill values all day Saturday just to go out and ski fast groomers.  Anyways, next Wednesdays rain storm looks like it'll be less rain with a snowy-ish backside.  Next Friday certainly has potential for some snow...


----------



## moresnow (Mar 2, 2017)

ss20 said:


> Blow torch over- anyone skiing Saturday is certainly dedicated.  Double-digit negative windchill values all day Saturday just to go out and ski fast groomers.  Anyways, next Wednesdays rain storm looks like it'll be less rain with a snowy-ish backside.  Next Friday certainly has potential for some snow...


Hi pig. You should meet my friend lipstick.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 2, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I guess I can't follow your logic. The base depths last year were lower than they are right now. It hardly snowed in March and Killington had a great April.
> They'll light up Superstar and Skylelark with snowmaking in the coming weeks and I'm sure there will be plenty of good days in April as long as it's warm.



Different perceptions of what's great.  To me great is the whole mountain, including the woods, for which you need snow in March.  Heck, the woods already have taken a beating-and-a-half and March just started.  And I'm not the WROD kind-of-a-guy, or one that will ski the 5 trails that were blown to hell all year to keep ops going, I just dont enjoy that.  You'll find me trout fishing if it comes that that.



ss20 said:


> Blow torch over- anyone skiing Saturday is certainly dedicated.  Double-digit negative windchill values all day Saturday just to go out and ski fast groomers.



On the positive side, I can drink Friday night, which I normally dont do if I have to get up early to ski the next morning, and I can sleep in and get on the hill at 10am'ish or so.  Plus, I might get a lot more time in the hot tub on Saturday.  Yeah, it's probably dumb of me to even bother going all the way up to n.VT, but we're getting to the point where if you dont go skiing, you'll be another year older when you do (as a wise man repeatedly says).


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 2, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Do you not enjoy skiing great moguls in April in 50 degree weather?  That to me is the definition of great spring skiing in New England
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



50 degree weather would be awesome, however that is not is what is on the plate for this weekend.  We get a 50 degree weekend with sun and I would ski it natural or man made.  The pavement that will be the surface this weekend has no appeal to me.  Probably would be in more of a panic mode if I didn't have western plans in the book.  Doesn't help to be getting messages of fresh in Colorado from the boy.  At least someone in family is getting some.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Glenn (Mar 2, 2017)

Crazy temp swings! Looks like the snow guns are firing up in SoVt. After looking at the webcams, the slopes need some resurfacing.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 2, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> Sucks to live in NJ and miss the epic days up north.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 2, 2017)

I too am totally depressed by this weather.

And I too am in the camp of 'it can't be a great spring if it doesn't snow after March 1st'...

Skiing slush bumps in 50 degrees is a blast, no doubt, but too many fifty degree days at this point, and we'll be skiing mud and rock only by mid-April.

We'll see what happens, but I'm losing hope.


----------



## Duncanator24 (Mar 2, 2017)

st. Bear said:


> Sucks to live in nj


ftfy


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 2, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Different perceptions of what's great.  To me great is the whole mountain, including the woods, for which you need snow in March.  Heck, the woods already have taken a beating-and-a-half and March just started.  And I'm not the WROD kind-of-a-guy, or one that will ski the 5 trails that were blown to hell all year to keep ops going, I just dont enjoy that.  You'll find me trout fishing if it comes that that.



Different perceptions is exactly right.  I will happily lap Superstar all April and May if that is all that is available - providing that the bumps are soft and it doesn't rain every weekend.  Being able to ski the woods would be a bonus.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## NYDB (Mar 2, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Different perceptions of what's great.  To me great is the whole mountain, including the woods, for which you need snow in March.  Heck, the woods already have taken a beating-and-a-half and March just started.  And I'm not the WROD kind-of-a-guy, or one that will ski the 5 trails that were blown to hell all year to keep ops going, I just dont enjoy that.  You'll find me trout fishing if it comes that that.



much agreement with this perspective.  I'll lap groomers on wrod early season and be happy to be out and on the mountain, but right now I need everything in play to keep me entertained.  I'm basically transitioning to cycling right now as far as mindset.  

YMMV of course


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 2, 2017)

From the glass half full perspective:Most big areas are making snow and even with the small window of a few days,there will be some real cold temps so snow production could be great.Its snowing right now in the whites and greens.Sometimes its amazing how good it can rebound in a few days.I actually have an optomistic outlook for this weekend.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 2, 2017)

This isn't funny anymore.  Yesterday it was in the mid 60's and we had a mid day rain shower here at Sugarbush.  At 11:30 today we have had a dusting of snow with brutal winds and the current temperature is 17 degrees and dropping.


----------



## dlague (Mar 2, 2017)

4aprice said:


> 50 degree weather would be awesome, however that is not is what is on the plate for this weekend.  We get a 50 degree weekend with sun and I would ski it natural or man made.  The pavement that will be the surface this weekend has no appeal to me.  Probably would be in more of a panic mode if I didn't have western plans in the book.  Doesn't help to be getting messages of fresh in Colorado from the boy.  At least someone in family is getting some.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



He is lying!


----------



## NYDB (Mar 2, 2017)

Wind chills should be negative 40's sat morning right?  Every chair (that's not on wind hold) will be ski on.


----------



## dlague (Mar 2, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Different perceptions of what's great.  To me great is the whole mountain, including the woods, for which you need snow in March.  Heck, the woods already have taken a beating-and-a-half and March just started.  And I'm not the WROD kind-of-a-guy, or one that will ski the 5 trails that were blown to hell all year to keep ops going, I just dont enjoy that.  You'll find me trout fishing if it comes that that.





Savemeasammy said:


> Different perceptions is exactly right.  I will happily lap Superstar all April and May if that is all that is available - providing that the bumps are soft and it doesn't rain every weekend.  Being able to ski the woods would be a bonus.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone





NY DirtBag said:


> much agreement with this perspective.  I'll lap groomers on wrod early season and be happy to be out and on the mountain, but right now I need everything in play to keep me entertained.  I'm basically transitioning to cycling right now as far as mindset.
> 
> YMMV of course



I find this all interesting!  There are many on this forum that will ski to the last bell and I have met many at Killington throughout May and skied runs like Escapade, or Cascade after it had been pushed around to get one more weekend out of them.  Or have skied SS after they have pushed snow around on that to patch up the crevasses that form and Skylark as well and while bumps always come back those runs in the spring were all still a whole lot of fun while the bumps were rebuilding IMO.  Those who do not want to ski limited terrain more power to you, but many like being out there crappy or not.  Take what the mountain gives you and enjoy!


----------



## cdskier (Mar 2, 2017)

WWF-VT said:


> This isn't funny anymore.  Yesterday it was in the mid 60's and we had a mid day rain shower here at Sugarbush.  At 11:30 today we have had a dusting of snow with brutal winds and the current temperature is 17 degrees and dropping.



I agree. This is getting downright depressing. I was so excited for this season after all the great days in December too.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 2, 2017)

dlague said:


> I find this all interesting!  There are many on this forum that will ski to the last bell and I have met many at Killington throughout May and skied runs like Escapade, or Cascade after it had been pushed around to get one more weekend out of them.  Or have skied SS after they have pushed snow around on that to patch up the crevasses that form and Skylark as well and while bumps always come back those runs in the spring were all still a whole lot of fun while the bumps were rebuilding IMO.  Those who do not want to ski limited terrain more power to you, but many like being out there crappy or not.  Take what the mountain gives you and enjoy!



Don't forget the black flies!


----------



## NYDB (Mar 2, 2017)

dlague said:


> I find this all interesting!  There are many on this forum that will ski to the last bell and I have met many at Killington throughout May and skied runs like Escapade, or Cascade after it had been pushed around to get one more weekend out of them.  Or have skied SS after they have pushed snow around on that to patch up the crevasses that form and Skylark as well and while bumps always come back those runs in the spring were all still a whole lot of fun while the bumps were rebuilding IMO.  Those who do not want to ski limited terrain more power to you, but many like being out there crappy or not.  Take what the mountain gives you and enjoy!



I did enjoy eeking everything out of the season while I was younger, I worked for ASC in the 90's and kind of burnt myself out I guess.  4 years of college 50+ days and then 3 years of 100+ days I've kind of been there and done that.  I actually learned to be quite capable at bumps on my snowboard doing that.  

Not that it wasn't fun, but my mountain adventures now are mostly about the kids  and then trying to get 4-5 days a year of powder conditions someplace to enjoy


----------



## dlague (Mar 2, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> Don't forget the black flies!



Oh yes they love spring skiing too!  BTW no black flies in CO.


----------



## dlague (Mar 2, 2017)

Just read this which reinforces what some have posted on here.



> "On Saturday, it is possible parts of northern New York state and New England have one of their coldest days of the winter," according to AccuWeather Chief Meteorologist Elliot Abrams.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 2, 2017)

dlague said:


> Oh yes they love spring skiing too!  BTW no black flies in CO.



Nice. Yet another reason skiing out west is the way to go!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 2, 2017)

Not sure how MRG passholders can take the lack of snowmaking.Great mt but it would drive me away.

Record warmth and rain really took its toll on us yesterday and we are not going to be able to open up today. We will be reopening tomorrow with skiing on the Practice Slope. Up on the hill today we are experiencing running water, a dearth of snow and a remaining snow pack that is rapidly solidifying with plummeting temperatures.  The good news is that we are seeing some snow showers and the unseasonable weather pattern is finally over. We are hopeful for a significant, rejuvenating snowfall that will enable us to re-open the main mountain.  Don't give up the ship folks, hopefully this is just a hiccup in our season. We are forever hopeful here at Mad River Glen so please check back regularly for updates


----------



## dlague (Mar 2, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Not sure how MRG passholders can take the lack of snowmaking.Great mt but it would drive me away.
> 
> Record warmth and rain really took its toll on us yesterday and we are not going to be able to open up today. We will be reopening tomorrow with skiing on the Practice Slope. Up on the hill today we are experiencing running water, a dearth of snow and a remaining snow pack that is rapidly solidifying with plummeting temperatures.  The good news is that we are seeing some snow showers and the unseasonable weather pattern is finally over. *We are hopeful for a significant, rejuvenating snowfall* that will enable us to re-open the main mountain.  Don't give up the ship folks, hopefully this is just a hiccup in our season. We are forever hopeful here at Mad River Glen so please check back regularly for updates



Are they even looking at any of the forecasts?


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 2, 2017)

dlague said:


> Are they even looking at any of the forecasts?


Praying/hoping moreso than looking I think.


----------



## Los (Mar 2, 2017)

We'll see what he says, but it doesn't sound like Josh Fox has good news:


----------



## NYDB (Mar 2, 2017)

You can't help but view the MRG slogan as a bit of wry humor the last couple of years.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 2, 2017)

15 day forecast on Weather.com for Mt. Snow is showing most of the days in the mid/low 40's for a high.  Not a death knell, but not conducive to much natural snowfall either.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 2, 2017)

NY DirtBag said:


> *Wind chills should be negative 40's sat morning right?*  Every chair (that's not on wind hold) will be ski on.



I had fully intended to be a die hard this weekend and go ski a NASCAR track in 0 temps, but I'm not even sure resorts will be able to have lifts open (other than that one low elevation lift every resort de facto runs just so they claim they dont have to reimburse people).  I'll probably be dragged to n.VT anyway due to the woman has a lot of family gathering, but I'm not looking forward to a 14 hour RT drive for -30 wind chill temps and a bunny hill chair.  Grrrr....


----------



## yeggous (Mar 2, 2017)

I can't believe the crying here. Thus far this season has been a 6 or 7 out of 10. There was a two week period of epic eastern conditions. Base depths were as deep as they get. I saw some of the softest groomers ever, especially on Fridays.

Sure the last week was suboptimal but the fat lady has not yet sung. I go on a 10 day vacation starting a week from today. I am stoked.

I agree with DHS about last spring. It was too damn cold in April. I didn't really get any classic spring skiing.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 2, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> I had fully intended to be a die hard this weekend and go ski a NASCAR track in 0 temps, but I'm not even sure resorts will be able to have lifts open (other than that one low elevation lift every resort de facto runs just so they claim they dont have to reimburse people).  I'll probably be dragged to n.VT anyway due to the woman has a lot of family gathering, but I'm not looking forward to a 14 hour RT drive for -30 wind chill temps and a bunny hill chair.  Grrrr....



yep.

see you on the thru way.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 2, 2017)

Los said:


> We'll see what he says, but it doesn't sound like Josh Fox has good news:



His latest update is up and there's pretty much nothing positive other than maybe a chance of a slightly more favorable scenario later in March. Natural terrain could be out of the question for a while at this point unless there are some serious changes in the forecasts (upper elevation natural could be skiable on days it softens up...but that might be it). This is quickly turning into an absolute disaster...


----------



## dlague (Mar 2, 2017)

cdskier said:


> His latest update is up and there's pretty much nothing positive other than maybe a chance of a slightly more favorable scenario later in March. Natural terrain could be out of the question for a while at this point unless there are some serious changes in the forecasts (upper elevation natural could be skiable on days it softens up...but that might be it). This is quickly turning into an absolute disaster...



Ski areas must be bummin'!  I would love to be in the room to here the conversations!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 2, 2017)

cdskier said:


> This is quickly turning into an absolute disaster...



Season is an 11 out of 10!


----------



## cdskier (Mar 2, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Season is an 11 out of 10!



On the disaster scale?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 2, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> yep.
> 
> see you on the thru way.



On the bright side, I dont anticipate the traffic being as bad.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2017)

Put Willard Mtn NE of Albany on the blowtorch casualty list!! Just read on their FB page that they made to tough call to not keep making snow to reopen (they started last night per a pic I saw on a snowmakers group FB page) and said that unless some decent amounts of natural fall in the near future that they're done.

My youngest was supposed to have a race there this Sunday and then again in 2 weeks too! 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 2, 2017)

What's the forecast for Sunday, 30s without the wind right?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bushpilot (Mar 2, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Wildcat actually had the problem of it being too cold last spring.  We skied mainly hardpack in April.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



That right there is the problem. Last year was cold but no snow. Snow making helped the mountains and the temperatures cooperated so it was still around in April. This year we have gotten a lot more snow but the temps are causing it to melt fast. The 5 feet we got in Feb is completely gone. Some of the snow making trails have a very minimal base. You'll be lucky to ski tax day. I think if we make it to April fools day we are lucky. 



dlague said:


> Take what the mountain gives you and enjoy!



I took what the mountain gave me today. It reminded me of something I stepped in and I didn't like the smell of it. We had fun but it was still shite!


----------



## bushpilot (Mar 2, 2017)

yeggous said:


> I can't believe the crying here. Thus far this season has been a 6 or 7 out of 10. There was a two week period of epic eastern conditions. Base depths were as deep as they get. I saw some of the softest groomers ever, especially on Fridays.
> 
> Sure the last week was suboptimal but the fat lady has not yet sung. I go on a 10 day vacation starting a week from today. I am stoked.
> 
> ...



Up until two weeks ago it was a very good season for me at least. I work weekends so I got in on many of the mid week powder days. But I think the real problem is the apparent shortness of the season. The talk about the snow that was falling today but in all honesty it was a light dusting with no accumulation.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 2, 2017)

bushpilot said:


> That right there is the problem. Last year was cold but no snow. Snow making helped the mountains and the temperatures cooperated so it was still around in April. This year we have gotten a lot more snow but the temps are causing it to melt fast. The 5 feet we got in Feb is completely gone. Some of the snow making trails have a very minimal base. You'll be lucky to ski tax day. I think if we make it to April fools day we are lucky.



I'm having flashbacks to the 2011-2012 season where Mt Ellen looked like this on March 23rd...


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 2, 2017)

I was feeling guilty for going to Mexico this week.  Not anymore.


----------



## bushpilot (Mar 2, 2017)

cdskier said:


> I'm having flashbacks to the 2011-2012 season where Mt Ellen looked like this on March 23rd...
> View attachment 22021



It looked a little better today. I think it skied about the same though.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 2, 2017)

bushpilot said:


> It looked a little better today. I think it skied about the same though.



At least that day in my picture was nice and soft...


----------



## bushpilot (Mar 2, 2017)

cdskier said:


> At least that day in my picture was nice and soft...



Then today skied worse.


----------



## cm0311 (Mar 2, 2017)

Bretton Woods today. Had about 2" of fresh powder on top of packed groomers which actually made for a decent day. Still had some ice spots but to be expected.

Might hit Killington next....there snow report/snow gun promise for the weekend is tempting.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 2, 2017)

cm0311 said:


> Bretton Woods today. Had about 2" of fresh powder on top of packed groomers



Hero snow.  Good find!


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 2, 2017)

yeggous said:


> I can't believe the crying here. Thus far this season has been a 6 or 7 out of 10. There was a two week period of epic eastern conditions. Base depths were as deep as they get. I saw some of the softest groomers ever, especially on Fridays.
> 
> Sure the last week was suboptimal but the fat lady has not yet sung. I go on a 10 day vacation starting a week from today. I am stoked.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't say crying more than just speaking the truth. Sure there was an epic 2 week stretch of conditions, but that's just it...it was 2 weeks. Sure conditions were good leading up to those 2 weeks, but they were also connected with thaws and meltdowns. 

When things finally got real good, we get hit with an epic, record breaking meltdown followed by now cooldown and pretty crappy-ish to maybe OK conditions for at least the duration of the long range forecasts for now. It also hasn't been a great season for the southern areas with a big difference in snow between Northern VT and NH/ME and everywhere else. 

The fat lady definitely hasn't sung, and this winter is without question better than last, but I wouldn't go as far as a 7 given where we are at right now. I'll take a little less snow and prolonged cold to preserve with little refreshes over a constant freeze thaw cycle followed by one real big dump that melts away a little over a week later. 

I'm holding out hope we get one more dump, but things aren't looking promising right now.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Cheese (Mar 2, 2017)

Kleetus said:


> I'm holding out hope we get one more dump, but things aren't looking promising right now.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 2, 2017)

Kleetus said:


> I wouldn't say crying more than just speaking the truth. Sure there was an epic 2 week stretch of conditions, but that's just it...it was 2 weeks. Sure conditions were good leading up to those 2 weeks, but they were also connected with thaws and meltdowns.
> 
> When things finally got real good, we get hit with an epic, record breaking meltdown followed by now cooldown and pretty crappy-ish to maybe OK conditions for at least the duration of the long range forecasts for now. It also hasn't been a great season for the southern areas with a big difference in snow between Northern VT and NH/ME and everywhere else.
> 
> ...



Well said!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2017)

Kleetus said:


> I wouldn't say crying more than just speaking the truth. Sure there was an epic 2 week stretch of conditions, but that's just it...it was 2 weeks. Sure conditions were good leading up to those 2 weeks, but they were also connected with thaws and meltdowns.



Speaking the truth for elsewhere, not Wildcat this year, which is what Yeggous was talking about. 

Read through the Wildcat season thread. Outside of a ten day period around Christmas, 3 days around MLK and the recent meltdown, conditions have been good to great since December 1st.  So call that 13 weeks. About 9 of those weeks Cat skiers have been pleased. 9 out of 13 weeks being great and also being 100% open from MLK pretty much up to March 1st is a really solid peak season in Pinkham Notch. There's still some base left, the guns are coming back on the next few days, so we all have hope for a good spring that carries us into late April.  

I'm bummed about the recent turn of events, but still grateful for what I've skied this year and hopeful the end of the year holds some good fortune.  That's very much the vibe of all Cat regulars I know this year.  



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Los (Mar 3, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Speaking the truth for elsewhere, not Wildcat this year, which is what Yeggous was talking about.
> 
> Read through the Wildcat season thread. Outside of a ten day period around Christmas, 3 days around MLK and the recent meltdown, conditions have been good to great since December 1st.  So call that 13 weeks. About 9 of those weeks Cat skiers have been pleased. 9 out of 13 weeks being great and also being 100% open from MLK pretty much up to March 1st is a really solid peak season in Pinkham Notch. There's still some base left, the guns are coming back on the next few days, so we all have hope for a good spring that carries us into late April.
> 
> ...



Sounds like Wildcat was the place to be this year...


----------



## Los (Mar 3, 2017)

Cheese said:


> View attachment 22025



hahahaha  gross but funny


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 3, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Speaking the truth for elsewhere, not Wildcat this year, which is what Yeggous was talking about.
> 
> Read through the Wildcat season thread. Outside of a ten day period around Christmas, 3 days around MLK and the recent meltdown, conditions have been good to great since December 1st.  So call that 13 weeks. About 9 of those weeks Cat skiers have been pleased. 9 out of 13 weeks being great and also being 100% open from MLK pretty much up to March 1st is a really solid peak season in Pinkham Notch. There's still some base left, the guns are coming back on the next few days, so we all have hope for a good spring that carries us into late April.
> 
> ...



Just was speaking in general terms for NE (and NY for that mater) as a whole. There were definitely places, such as Wildcat, that sound like it was a different story.


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 3, 2017)

Cheese said:


> View attachment 22025



I need to get that shirt!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 3, 2017)

Cannon


----------



## Los (Mar 3, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Cannon



yeeeeees......


----------



## Glenn (Mar 3, 2017)

Kleetus said:


> I wouldn't say crying more than just speaking the truth. Sure there was an epic 2 week stretch of conditions, but that's just it...it was 2 weeks. Sure conditions were good leading up to those 2 weeks, but they were also connected with thaws and meltdowns.
> 
> When things finally got real good, we get hit with an epic, record breaking meltdown followed by now cooldown and pretty crappy-ish to maybe OK conditions for at least the duration of the long range forecasts for now. It also hasn't been a great season for the southern areas with a big difference in snow between Northern VT and NH/ME and everywhere else.
> 
> ...



That sums things up right there. If temps stayed seasonable, we'd be doing really well right now. I could not believe the amount of snow that was on the ground when we rolled up to SoVT the Friday of President's Weekend. How quickly it faded.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 3, 2017)

Look already people!A friend just posted this.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 3, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Look already people!A friend just posted this.


Wow


----------



## yeggous (Mar 3, 2017)

Damage at Attitash isn't catastrophic. Natural snow base is largely intact on the intermediate terrain. Admittedly it is shiny, but little to no bare spots.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 3, 2017)

Wow is right.Looks like there should be some good turns this weekend after all.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 3, 2017)

At attitash now. Way better snow than wildcat this morning imo. Guns are blazing. I may ski this weekend its not THAT bad.


----------



## slatham (Mar 3, 2017)

It's perfect snowmaking weather so the skiing this weekend will come down to a mountains willingness to make it. Reputations - good and bad - are made on weekends like this.


----------



## cm0311 (Mar 3, 2017)

slatham said:


> It's perfect snowmaking weather so the skiing this weekend will come down to a mountains willingness to make it. Reputations - good and bad - are [SUP][/SUP]made on weekends like this.



I have passes to bretton woods but so tempted to hit cannon instead tommorow after seeing a report their making a ton of snow.

I don't think bretton stepped up and turned their guns on, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Glenn (Mar 4, 2017)

Single digits just north of Brattleboro this AM. The last few miles of our ride up last night were in a heavy snow squall.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 4, 2017)

Was 1 when I got to Burke at 7:30 this morning, down to -1 now with a stiff breeze blowing up the mountain!! Cold out there!! 

A couple of squalls that have been rolling through have put down maybe a inch of new snow

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 4, 2017)

I was shocked at the snow loss at Smuggs.  Straw sticking up like it's December in spots.  Beautiful day, but cold. What was open was groomed like an FIS downhill course, which was kind of fun.  Tuna speeds achieved.  Everything not groomed had an icy glaze on it. Not good. Ambient temp right now is in the negative, and God only knows what it is with wind chill so we bagged today.  Can't imagine many people are out there.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 4, 2017)

Taking today off, its just too cold. May head over to do a Mount snow/Killington tour tomorrow into Monday not sure yet


----------



## Los (Mar 4, 2017)

cm0311 said:


> I have passes to bretton woods but so tempted to hit cannon instead tommorow after seeing a report their making a ton of snow.
> 
> I don't think bretton stepped up and turned their guns on, can anyone confirm this?



Confirmed. I'm here now - absolutely no snowmaking whatsoever. Regardless of why (compressors someone said?) I am shocked and extremely disappointed that they're not. Absent another 6 inch storm and seasonal temps (neither of which looks likely), I don't see how they how make it to Patriots Day. 

I'm thinking Cannon tomorrow. But will they groom out some of the whales by then? Anyone know?


----------



## Los (Mar 4, 2017)

yeggous said:


> Damage at Attitash isn't catastrophic. Natural snow base is largely intact on the intermediate terrain. Admittedly it is shiny, but little to no bare spots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



To be fair, that's probably true of Bretton woods too. I'm just pissed they're not making snow (regardless of why).

Afternoon edit: To continue being fair, there's really no ice to speak of on what's groomed, so that's great and it makes going as fast you can fairly doable and safe (not that you can build up too much momentum at Bretton woods). 

Crawfords blaze was great as always. Bodes run was good too. Assuming low angle runs are you're thing of course.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 4, 2017)

Colder skiing then on the lifts today with the wind blowing up hill. Killington is putting on a show with the guns.

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## TheArchitect (Mar 4, 2017)

i just got back from Alta-Snowbird and hadn't been paying attention to what was going on with the snowpack here until now.  This really sucks.  I'm hoping to get a bunch more days in this season with my son.  I'll still go but our options are limited given his ability level.


----------



## Vaughn (Mar 4, 2017)

*Crawfords Blaze*



Los said:


> To be fair, that's probably true of Bretton woods too. I'm just pissed they're not making snow (regardless of why).
> 
> Afternoon edit: To continue being fair, there's really no ice to speak of on what's groomed, so that's great and it makes going as fast you can fairly doable and safe (not that you can build up too much momentum at Bretton woods).
> 
> Crawfords blaze was great as always. Bodes run was good too. Assuming low angle runs are you're thing of course.



Crawfords was closed and being groomed all of yesterday afternoon. We kept thinking they'd open in and then realized it was being saved for today...


----------



## cm0311 (Mar 4, 2017)

Just back from cannon. Whales present. Will be decent once they groom them out. No idea on their timeline. 

By the way, safe to say cannons blue trails tend to be steeper than most? First time there in a while.


----------



## Edd (Mar 4, 2017)

Los said:


> To be fair, that's probably true of Bretton woods too. I'm just pissed they're not making snow (regardless of why).
> 
> Afternoon edit: To continue being fair, there's really no ice to speak of on what's groomed, so that's great and it makes going as fast you can fairly doable and safe (not that you can build up too much momentum at Bretton woods).
> 
> Crawfords blaze was great as always. Bodes run was good too. Assuming low angle runs are you're thing of course.



I'm a fan of Crawford's but I would've preferred that they didn't make it a park trail.  OTOH, Coos Caper skied beautifully when I was there a few weeks ago.  It's like a new trail.  I've rarely skied it in recent years but it seemed very different.  Did they used to do park features on that trail?


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 4, 2017)

Edd said:


> I'm a fan of Crawford's but I would've preferred that they didn't make it a park trail.  OTOH, Coos Caper skied beautifully when I was there a few weeks ago.  It's like a new trail.  I've rarely skied it in recent years but it seemed very different.  Did they used to do park features on that trail?



Yes always was there. You could Get fresh tracks over there all the time. Park rats were only going over the jumps. 
Surprised to hear they made Crawfords. The park area ....


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Mar 4, 2017)

Los said:


> Confirmed. I'm here now - absolutely no snowmaking whatsoever. Regardless of why (compressors someone said?) I am shocked and extremely disappointed that they're not. Absent another 6 inch storm and seasonal temps (neither of which looks likely), I don't see how they how make it to Patriots Day.
> 
> I'm thinking Cannon tomorrow. But will they groom out some of the whales by then? Anyone know?



I skied @ BW today & had a great time, regardless of no snowmaking. Place was empty & lapped groomers @ high speed, snow quality was decent. I took what the hill offered & had a great day with friends. Can't argue with that. Enjoy Cannon tomorrow.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 6, 2017)

Loon wasn't bad yesterday.  They have recovered nicely it seems, but it also looks like they only have maybe ~8" or so in the woods and it didn't look ride/ski-able really.  The snow wasn't bad, hard and fast mostly.  There was also a good amount of ice though which was disappointing, but to be expected.

At this point, we either need some natural or warmer spring temps and spring conditions.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 6, 2017)

Go to Cannon.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 6, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Go to Cannon.


They aren't on the MAX, nor do I have a free/discounted ticket.  I have personally never been, but it looks like they are putting out a solid effort right now.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Mar 7, 2017)

I suspect the last week or two in march will be snowy. 
This is based on the coincidence of my probably doing the next 2 weekends at sugarbush to use my quad pack, then heading out to Bachelor the first weekend in Apr.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 7, 2017)

Another mid-week warm-up followed by extra cold weekend temps.  Awesome... not!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 7, 2017)

I love it.Real cold temps allow for efficient snowmaking in March,not the usual marginal output.Looks like an almost identical window as last week.Pile it up.


----------



## dlague (Mar 7, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> I love it.Real cold temps allow for efficient snowmaking in March,not the usual marginal output.Looks like an almost identical window as last week.Pile it up.



March will be cycling like that throughout the month!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 7, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> I love it.Real cold temps allow for efficient snowmaking in March,not the usual marginal output.Looks like an almost identical window as last week.Pile it up.





dlague said:


> March will be cycling like that throughout the month!



I guess it could lead to a longer season... but these conditions are less than ideal and sometimes treacherous as we saw with 2 deaths just this weekend in New England.  _(well, Saturday and Monday, but close enough)_


----------



## dlague (Mar 7, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I guess it could lead to a longer season... but these conditions are less than ideal and sometimes treacherous as we saw with 2 deaths just this weekend in New England.  _(well, Saturday and Monday, but close enough)_



And how many more deaths during the freeze up in January!


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 7, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Another mid-week warm-up followed by extra cold weekend temps.  Awesome... not!


Weekend skiers have taken it on the chin this year.


----------



## bushpilot (Mar 7, 2017)

VTKilarney said:


> Weekend skiers have taken it on the chin this year.



They took it between their cheeks but it isn't their chin.


----------



## Duncanator24 (Mar 7, 2017)

bushpilot said:


> They took it between their cheeks but it isn't their chin.



It really hasn't been that bad though. I've gotten in 20 days at Sugarbush this season and only like 2-3 of them have been somewhat shitty. I ski almost exclusively weekends and just a few Fridays when I can get the day off. But otherwise those 17-18 other days were astonishingly good. So much powder in the trees, even in December. Sure it is bad now but I've gotten enough good days that anything else even remotely decent is gravy.


----------



## slatham (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey moderator, the weathers getting cold and the blow torch is behind us. How about we terminate this thread - I just hate seeing that name every time I check AZ!!!


----------



## Los (Mar 7, 2017)

slatham said:


> Hey moderator, the weathers getting cold and the blow torch is behind us. How about we terminate this thread - I just hate seeing that name every time I check AZ!!!



I like this blowtorch thread. It's a reminder that, other than a brief period during early-mid February, this season was marginal for alot of us.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 7, 2017)

December was pretty sweet where I was and I'm not alone.


----------



## dlague (Mar 7, 2017)

snoseek said:


> December was pretty sweet where I was and I'm not alone.


+1 nuf said!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bushpilot (Mar 8, 2017)

slatham said:


> Hey moderator, the weathers getting cold and the blow torch is behind us. How about we terminate this thread - I just hate seeing that name every time I check AZ!!!



It is 56 degrees in central Vermont today. It rained last night. The blowtorch is alive and well and still sending warm regards.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Mar 8, 2017)

I was told (hoping not true)Blue Mountain in Pa is closing after this weekend. The conditions were really good on most runs this past Saturday, so I find it a bit surprising. 
So much for people who bought season passes for next year, hoping to get some bonus days in this spring.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 8, 2017)

And we are continuing with our pattern of lousy weekend weather.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 8, 2017)

VTKilarney said:


> And we are continuing with our pattern of lousy weekend weather.



At least it's not going to Rain. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiMEbike (Mar 8, 2017)

JDMRoma said:


> At least it's not going to Rain.



I motion to put an end to this so called "blow torch" starting tomorrow...Snowmaking temps return Friday.  Storms brewing next week...Winter is coming back we will be skiing in May !!


----------



## MG Skier (Mar 8, 2017)

skiMEbike said:


> I motion to put an end to this so called "blow torch" starting tomorrow...Snowmaking temps return Friday.  Storms brewing next week...Winter is coming back we will be skiing in May !!



Here's to that!:beer:


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 8, 2017)

skiMEbike said:


> I motion to put an end to this so called "blow torch" starting tomorrow...Snowmaking temps return Friday.  Storms brewing next week...Winter is coming back we will be skiing in May !!



Colder weather is good news, but let's not get overly excited about snowmaking.  The snowmaking this time of year is going to be extremely limited.


----------



## dlague (Mar 8, 2017)

skiMEbike said:


> I motion to put an end to this so called "blow torch" starting tomorrow...Snowmaking temps return Friday.  Storms brewing next week...Winter is coming back we will be skiing in May !!



At Killington only!  May 6th and 7th is the first weekend in May and rarely are any others open in New England.  Maybe Jay Peak.  Oh and hike to ski at Tucks.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 8, 2017)

dlague said:


> At Killington only!  May 6th and 7th is the first weekend in May and rarely are any others open in New England.  Maybe Jay Peak.  Oh and hike to ski at Tucks.



Sugarbush has been open into May the past 4 seasons. Not saying they will be this year, but being open in May is sort of an unofficial yearly goal of theirs. Of course this year that could simply mean opening for a final day on Monday May 1 if weather cooperates. May 6/7 might be a bit late for them.


----------



## skiMEbike (Mar 8, 2017)

VTKilarney said:


> Colder weather is good news, but let's not get overly excited about snowmaking.  The snowmaking this time of year is going to be extremely limited.


Not at the Loaf....Plans to blow this weekend.  US Alpine Championships coming later in the month will insure they bury Gauge, and then they will do more if they need to make it to Reggae in April...Snowmaking is far from over!!



dlague said:


> At Killington only!  May 6th and 7th is the first weekend in May and rarely are any others open in New England.  Maybe Jay Peak.  Oh and hike to ski at Tucks.



The Loaf will make it...Only one year in recent memory that they didn't make it.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 9, 2017)

Storm coming..predicting a few inches, maybe it will amount to something.


----------



## skiMEbike (Mar 9, 2017)

And just like that Sugarloaf receives a surprise 4 inches of snow overnight....Next weeks storm is the one to watch


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 9, 2017)

skiMEbike said:


> And just like that Sugarloaf receives a surprise 4 inches of snow overnight....Next weeks storm is the one to watch



Let it snow - heading there next Thursday for the weekend.


----------



## dlague (Mar 9, 2017)

Well it looks like there is a snow train headed towards New England.  Looking at the forecasts, there seem to be 3-4 events in the the next couple weeks where 3-5 inch snow systems come in which will be great to touch up surfaces.


----------



## ChicoKat (Mar 9, 2017)

This would be nice, with most of it falling in a 5 to 6 day window which makes it somewhat believable. The week before we head to Steamboat no less. Models have been moving it in/out so i guess it depends on which side of eenee meenee miney mo we end up on.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 9, 2017)

Let's hope they're not coastal storms.  Some real snow next week ahead of next weekend would be wonderful.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 9, 2017)

dlague said:


> Well it looks like there is a snow train headed towards New England.  Looking at the forecasts, there seem to be 3-4 events in the the next couple weeks where 3-5 inch snow systems come in which will be great to touch up surfaces.



We need much more than just touching up surfaces. We need that big storm next week to hit interior New England to get us back on track.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 9, 2017)

VTKilarney said:


> Colder weather is good news, but let's not get overly excited about snowmaking.  The snowmaking this time of year is going to be extremely limited.



Totally wrong.Depends which mt.A lot have just used it as window dressing.With these unusually low temps they cam make snow as efficient and deep as any time during the winter.I was amazed at how much snow Cannon made last week.20-30 ft high whales everywhere.And they are back at it again today for this real cold stretch.


----------

